# * Nor Cal Events 2010*



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TRYING TO GET A JUMP ON 2010 EVENTS EARLY IF YOU ALREADY HAVE DATES SET OR IN THE WORKS POST EM UP!
THIS LIST IS FOR BAY AREA, TRI-VALLEY, CENTRAL VALLEY, etc..... 408, 650, 510, 415, 209, 707, 925, 916, 530, 831


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS 8TH ANNUAL CARSHOW


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509181


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .........SACRAMENTO

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW.......SANTA BARBRA


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 12 2009, 12:31 PM~15645269
> *5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO
> 
> 7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENNIFIT CAR SHOW.......SANTA BARBRA
> *


ANY MORE???


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

if you consider santa barbara norcal, then dont miss the nitelife show in june..


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 12 2009, 12:31 PM~15645269
> *5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO
> 
> 7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENNIFIT CAR SHOW.......SANTA BARBRA
> *


Santa Barbra isnt Nor Cal?? This should be the Califronia Show topic. LOL


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Nov 14 2009, 04:26 PM~15665916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO I TAKE IT THIS MEANS YOU HAVE NOTHING TO POST SHANE :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 14 2009, 08:52 PM~15667536
> *I KNOW SANTA BARBRA IS NOT NOR CAL, JUST TRYING TO GET PEOPLE TO POST UP EVENTS PREFERABLY NOR CAL. BUT IF CAN GET OTHERS ON THERE TO GIVE EVERYONE OTHER OPTIONS. AS LONG AS THE LIST COULD AT LEASY STAY IN CALI..LOL.  IF YA GOT A FLIER OR DATE FOR NITELIFE, POST IT UP. SEE YA IN SANTA BARBRA :thumbsup:
> SO I TAKE IT THIS MEANS YOU HAVE NOTHING TO POST SHANE :dunno:
> *


Dont trip, I got stuff in the works. :biggrin: You know I had to give you shit bro!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

I know it's not in 2010 but it's comming up in a few weeks..... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 12 2009, 12:22 PM~15645176
> *SOCIOS 8TH ANNUAL CARSHOW
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509181
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

i think i might have spoke to you or a friend on sun at sweetriver about a show this sunday at modesto high school ill git the info or have the other kingfish post it here soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

modesto 49ers youth football and cheer 2nd annual show and shine

date sunday november 22 2009 
modesto high school
address 18 H street modesto ca. 

show time 10am - 4pm 
reg time 8am 20$ for cars 15$for bikes/motorcyles entrance for public 3$. 

all proceeds to benifit the modesto 49ers youth football and cheer program, no outside coolers. drinks or alcohol. come to have a good time..leave any and all b.s at your house..this is a family event and please lets keep it that way....

contact info shawn hallmon 209 652 9626. coverage provided by impalas magazine and jumpers provided by minis lawn service 209 241-0244


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

working on the hoppers as we speak :biggrin: we'll keep everyone posted :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

lay m low will be in the house this year see you at the show gabe :cheesy:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 2 2009, 03:51 AM~15842719
> *
> *


Whats up early bird or is it nite owl. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 12 2009, 12:31 PM~15645269
> *5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO
> 
> 7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENNIFIT CAR SHOW.......SANTA BARBRA
> *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 2 2009, 11:06 AM~15845385
> *Whats up early bird or is it nite owl. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


both i never know...lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 3 2009, 11:28 AM~15858769
> *both i never know...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .........SACRAMENTO


7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW.......SANTA BARBRA


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 7 2009, 12:52 PM~15900027
> *5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO
> 
> 6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .........SACRAMENTO
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

SAVE THE DATE!


4th annual LAY IT LOW picnic.. BRING YOUR OWN BBQ
SATURDAY JUNE 26TH 2010
DONNELLY PARK, TURLOCK CALIFAS


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .........SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK.......TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW.......SANTA BARBRA


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .........SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK.......TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW.......SANTA BARBRA


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE SAN FRANCISCO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .........SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK.......TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW.......SANTA BARBRA


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

4-3-10 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ SAN JOSE HISTORY PARK


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

3rd annual Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show April 18th 2010. More info with flyer to be posted soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ............SAN FRANCISCO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .........SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK.......TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW.......SANTA BARBRA


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 10 2009, 10:31 PM~15944256
> *4/18  3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show
> 
> 5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ............SAN FRANCISCO
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

JULY 31, 2010


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .......SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ............SAN FRANCISCO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW............SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .........SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK.......TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW.......SANTA BARBRA


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N- SHINE IN LATHROP. CA ON 04-24-2010 AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY ON LATHROP RD


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW..........................SANTA BARBRA


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Dec 11 2009, 03:17 PM~15950642
> *JULY 31, 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 14 2009, 04:36 PM~15979930
> *4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE
> 
> 4/18  3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 Boulevard Image Show -n- Shine @ Johnson High School.................Sacramento

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW..........................SANTA BARBRA


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706


Please help us spread the word. Thanks  
Terry


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillacs_@Dec 11 2009, 04:17 PM~15950642
> *JULY 31, 2010
> 
> 
> ...


Put us down for the July 31st on this one date is set!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Dec 21 2009, 03:19 PM~16049121
> *Put us down for the July 31st on this one date is set!!!!
> *


It already is 
:thumbsup:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK ...........SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW..........................SANTA BARBRA


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 26 2009, 02:30 AM~16092474
> *4/3   FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK ...........SAN JOSE
> 
> 4/18   3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show
> ...


4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=515864&hl=4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO  

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED
:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 13 2009, 01:42 AM~15965788
> *4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE
> 
> 4/18  3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show
> ...


 Whats up Brandon how you doing? Hope you & your family had a MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 27 2009, 03:46 PM~16102979
> *Whats up Brandon how you doing? Hope you & your family had a MERRY CHRISTMAS.
> *


same to you brutha! we had a good relaxin day. kids were spoiled, you know the usual


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 27 2009, 05:29 PM~16103770
> *same to you brutha! we had a good relaxin day. kids were spoiled, you know the usual
> *


 Kool know what you mean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 27 2009, 04:27 PM~16103756
> *4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE
> 
> 4/18  3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show
> ...


Sinful1 thanks for adding the link


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Dec 27 2009, 09:58 PM~16106481
> *Sinful1 thanks for adding the link
> *


no problem brutha! I added it earlier but i guess someone copied and pasted an older posting before it was added. I corrected the issue. just wanna make sure there all up there, updated and not leave anyone out.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 28 2009, 04:38 AM~16108889
> *4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE
> 
> 4/18  3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

any swapmeets?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 31 2009, 03:27 AM~16142831
> *any swapmeets?
> *


I BELIEVE TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31, ILL GET MORE INFO SOON TO MAKE SURE


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

2010 IS HERE LETS GET SHOW'S GOING.................... :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2010 IS NOW HERE! SO HAPPY NEW YEAR. I KNOW YALL GOT THINGS IN THE WORKS, TIME TO GET THIS LIST GROWING.............


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 31 2009, 04:31 AM~16142896
> *I BELIEVE TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31, ILL GET MORE INFO SOON TO MAKE SURE
> *


RIGHT ON


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i like were heads at thats what we need to do :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

theres already a topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509217


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

THAT ONE HAS NOR CAL AND SO CAL THIS ONE IS JUST NOR CAL.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/19 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

THE SHOW N SHINE WILL BE AT JASPERS BURGERS AT 5749 WATT AVE NORTH HIGHLANDS CA 95660 15.00 CARS 15.00 BIKES 10.00 MODELS...CONTACT MANUEL AT 916 821-7645 OR COREY AT 916 821-4922... IF YOU LIKE 2 BE A SPONSOR ITS 50.00 DOLLARS OR YOU LIKE 2 PUT UP A BOOTH IS 50.00 A SPONSOR WILL GET A NICE PLAUGE 4 THE WALL . 9AM TO 2PM GOOD HOURS SO YOU HAVE STILL HAVE THE DAY TO RELAX,,PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT ... FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK...

THEE STYLISTICS SHOW N SHINE FEB 6 RAIN DATE WILL BE ON THE 13TH OF FEB.PLEASE ADD THIS TO THE LIST PLEASE.


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 4 2010, 06:49 PM~16184381
> *THE SHOW N SHINE WILL BE AT JASPERS BURGERS AT 5749 WATT AVE NORTH HIGHLANDS CA 95660 15.00 CARS 15.00 BIKES 10.00 MODELS...CONTACT MANUEL AT 916 821-7645 OR COREY AT 916 821-4922... IF YOU LIKE 2 BE A SPONSOR ITS 50.00 DOLLARS OR YOU LIKE 2 PUT UP A BOOTH IS 50.00 A SPONSOR WILL GET A NICE PLAUGE 4 THE WALL . 9AM TO 2PM GOOD HOURS SO YOU HAVE STILL HAVE THE DAY TO RELAX,,PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT ... FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK...
> 
> THEE STYLISTICS SHOW N SHINE FEB 6 RAIN DATE WILL BE ON THE 13TH OF FEB.PLEASE ADD THIS TO THE LIST PLEASE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*$50 Vendor Spots Available Now!!* 
Limited Spaces Available.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS....................SACRAMENTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE.................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jan 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16185840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS....................SACRAMENTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRYS SHOW -N-SHINE .................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## lowrider75 (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 4 2010, 10:53 PM~16186301
> *1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK
> 
> 2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS....................SACRAMENTO
> ...


lookin good homie... :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's the show to be at....bring the family!! Always a great event and good peeps throw the show.... :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 5 2010, 01:42 PM~16191799
> *Here's the show to be at....bring the family!! Always a great event and good peeps throw the show.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


flier came out cool kutty :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 5 2010, 01:42 PM~16191799
> *Here's the show to be at....bring the family!! Always a great event and good peeps throw the show.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 6 2010, 06:16 PM~16206594
> *TTT
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW....................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS....................SACRAMENTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE.................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW....................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS....................SACRAMENTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE.................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 9 2010, 06:49 AM~16234709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


koo shows starting early this yr.. hope we ready


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice already geting packed can't wait


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW....................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.........................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS....................SACRAMENTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE.................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ....................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ........................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW...............................................SACRAMENTO

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .....SACRAMENTO

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................TURLOCK

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW...............................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .......................................................MERCED


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 10 2010, 09:26 PM~16249953
> *1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK
> 
> 1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW....................................SAN FRANCISCO
> ...


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 10 2010, 09:26 PM~16249953
> *1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK
> 
> 1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW....................................SAN FRANCISCO
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 10 2010, 10:26 PM~16249953
> *1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK
> 
> 1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW....................................SAN FRANCISCO
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*NOR-CEN CAL NEW YEARS DAY CELEBRATION IN THE WORKS FOR 1-1-2011..*

*FOR THOSE OF US THAT CANT MAKE THE 5-7 HOUR DRIVE TO L.A.
MORE INFO AS IT DEVELOPS  *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW....................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.........................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS.......................SACRAMENTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK ...............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE.........................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ............................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW.........................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN....................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .............SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK.............................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK................SUNNYVALE

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW....................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................MERCED


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S+Jan 11 2010, 12:40 PM~16255375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU GUYS HAVE TOPICS ON THESE EVENTS JUST LET ME KNOW AND I'LL ADD THE LINKS TO THE LIST.....THANKS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 11 2010, 04:53 PM~16257220
> *IF YOU GUYS HAVE TOPICS ON THESE EVENTS JUST LET ME KNOW AND I'LL ADD THE LINKS TO THE LIST.....THANKS
> *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW....................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.........................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS.......................SACRAMENTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK ...............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE.........................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ............................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW.........................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN....................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .............SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK.............................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK................SUNNYVALE

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW....................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................MERCED


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW....................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.........................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS.......................SACRAMENTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK ...............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE.........................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ............................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW.........................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN....................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .............SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK.............................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK................SUNNYVALE

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW....................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................MERCED


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31...............................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW....................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.........................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS.......................SACRAMENTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK ...............SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE.........................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL....SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  ............................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show ................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW.........................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN....................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .............SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK.............................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK................SUNNYVALE

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW....................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................MERCED


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

hey isn't L.G. Fresno on may 16 not 19??
:biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

3/14/2010 Esparto Ca. Almond Festival 2010!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 13 2010, 11:21 AM~16277838
> *hey isn't L.G. Fresno on may 16 not 19??
> :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro! your right its the 16th. I caught it a few days ago, I corrected only some, but they're all corrected now :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .....................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW........................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .................................................................MERCED


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:  T T T


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .....................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW........................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .................................................................MERCED


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

BOMBS UNITED PICNIC IS OPEN TO PUBLIC .LIVE ENTERTAINMENT TO BE ANNOUNCED ALL VEHICLES ALLOWED 1954 AND OLDER.ANY QUESTIONS CALL
GEORGE 408-849-6484 OR JIMMY 408-206-1467. FOOD IS PROVIDED WITH ENTRANCE FEE. COMEE ENJOY A BLAST FROM THE PAST AT OUR VERY OWN HISTORY PARK SURROUNDED BY CARS OF THAT ERA WITH LIVE ENTERTAINMENT...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .....................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW........................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .................................................................MERCED


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Jan 14 2010, 10:28 PM~16296308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a topic for this event, if so let me know so I can add the link


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

LIST IS LOOKIN GREAT! GONNA BE A GOOD SEASON :thumbsup: !


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .....................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW........................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .................................................................MERCED


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .....................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ...................... TBA

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW........................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .................................................................MERCED


11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................ Fremont


----------



## marcos 58 (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .....................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................. TBA

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW........................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .................................................................MERCED

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.............................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .....................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................. TBA

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW........................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .................................................................MERCED

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.............................................. Fremont


----------



## $KRILLA (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*$50 Vendor Spaces Available*
Limited space Available


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 18 2010, 12:26 AM~16323499
> *1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
> (Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .....................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................. TBA

7/25 SOFTIN 2nd ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW........................................SANTA BARBARA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW .................................................................MERCED

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.............................................. Fremont


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

chicanos pride car club san jose summertme cruise. june 5th 2010 meeting at 10:00 am at san jose blue jeans. hit me up 4 details. WE WANT OUR NAME BACK "LOWRIDER CAPITOL"


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .....................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Chicano 51_@Jan 21 2010, 11:04 PM~16372007
> *chicanos pride car club san jose summertme cruise. june 5th 2010 meeting at 10:00 am at san jose blue jeans. hit me up 4 details. WE WANT OUR NAME BACK "LOWRIDER CAPITOL"
> *





> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 22 2010, 09:43 AM~16374872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is there a topic started for these events if so let me know so i can add a link to the list


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T
T
T :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

ANY DATES FOR CINCO DE MAYO IN STOCKTON,CA YET?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jan 24 2010, 02:06 PM~16395176
> *ANY DATES FOR CINCO DE MAYO IN STOCKTON,CA YET?
> *


none that I am aware of yet. I will look into it this week


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

whats up sinful1 streetlow trying to have one in fresno april18th just saw in 559 events
just realized sac is gonna b poppin this year


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 22 2010, 11:04 PM~16381857
> *1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
> (Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

has anybody heard anything about the low vintage show at tennyson high? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 26 2010, 01:44 AM~16413708
> *has anybody heard anything about the low vintage show at tennyson high?  :dunno:
> *


No i was wondering the same thing ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

AUGUST 21ST 2010 
BAY AREA BOSSES 4TH ANNUAL
FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY
SAN LEANDRO - MARINA


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 FOURTH ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @ HISTORY PARK .....................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 26 2010, 01:44 AM~16413708
> *has anybody heard anything about the low vintage show at tennyson high?  :dunno:
> *


nothin yet, ya hear anything let me know


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTTT  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 26 2010, 02:35 AM~16413866
> *AUGUST 21ST 2010
> BAY AREA BOSSES 4TH ANNUAL
> FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY
> ...




:rimshot:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 26 2010, 03:35 AM~16413866
> *AUGUST 21ST 2010
> BAY AREA BOSSES 4TH ANNUAL
> FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

To get tickets go to www.myspace.com/brboldies AND JUST CLICK ON THE COMEDY FLYER THERE!


*******Or get tickets at Hammer & Lewis in ESSJ or The Bamboo Lounge.*******




$10 in advance & $15 at the door!

Everyone gets a 20 plus track oldies C.D.

All $$$$$$ goes to keeping my Oldies Show alive!

$3 Tequilla shots & $4 Margaritas!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 26 2010, 02:35 AM~16413866
> *AUGUST 21ST 2010
> BAY AREA BOSSES 4TH ANNUAL
> FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY
> ...


I ADDED THE EVENT WITH A LINK


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

chicanos pride car club summer time cruise. june 5th 2010 in san jose. flyer coming soon.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Chicano 51_@Jan 26 2010, 09:22 PM~16423550
> *chicanos pride car club summer time cruise. june 5th 2010 in san jose. flyer coming soon.
> *


already got yall coverd bro! 
if ya got a topic post the link so i can add it


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

To get tickets go to www.myspace.com/brboldies AND JUST CLICK ON THE COMEDY FLYER THERE!


*******Or get tickets at Hammer & Lewis in ESSJ or The Bamboo Lounge.*******




$10 in advance & $15 at the door!

Everyone gets a 20 plus track oldies C.D.

All $$$$$$ goes to keeping my Oldies Show alive!

$3 Tequilla shots & $4 Margaritas!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW, 


MAY 22ND 2010 ~ SAN LEANDRO HIGH


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 28 2010, 05:12 PM~16443743
> *BAY AREA BOSSES 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW,
> MAY 22ND 2010 ~ SAN LEANDRO HIGH
> *


isnt that the 2nd annual???????
:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 28 2010, 07:15 PM~16444894
> *1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
> (Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 29 2010, 04:37 AM~16449218
> *TTT
> *


I updated the calendar you had our show on 5/1 when it is on 5/22

thanks bro


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 29 2010, 03:07 PM~16453299
> *I updated the calendar you had our show on 5/1 when it is on 5/22
> 
> thanks bro
> *


SORRY BOUT THAT, I MADE THE CORRECTIONS. THANKS I IF YOU HADN'T SAID ANY THING PROBABLY WOULDN'T HAVE NOTICED IT....LOL GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 29 2010, 05:12 PM~16454536
> *SORRY BOUT THAT, I MADE THE CORRECTIONS. THANKS I IF YOU HADN'T SAID ANY THING PROBABLY WOULDN'T HAVE NOTICED IT....LOL GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *



Yo Sinfull1 You coming out to Sac this Sunday????


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*$50 Outdoor Vendor Spaces Available
*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jan 29 2010, 05:40 PM~16454761
> *Yo Sinfull1 You coming out to Sac this Sunday????
> *


yea! Me and some of the guys from the club will be there fo sho!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

1/29 BAY AREA ALL CLUBS MEETING.............................................................SAN JOSE
(Round Table Pizza on Aborn & White road in San Jose CA. @ 7:00PM)

1/30-31 TURLOCK SWAP MEET JAN 30-31.....................................................TURLOCK

1/30 FRISCOS FINEST FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(at Pacific Rod and Gun Club, 520 John Muir dr.)

1/31 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC @MILLER PARK.................................SACRAMENTO

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO


5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 * INDIVIDUALS CC SJ * 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................................. SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO
(rain date 2/13)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO


5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

:yes: 

FROM:NEWSTYLEKING Jan 30 2010, 12:36 PM | | Post #5 

LOWRIDING FULLTIME




MARCH 14TH IN -SALINAS CA ..
APRIL 18TH - FRESNO CA. - MALGA PARK
AUGUST 15TH - CHICAGO IL.

MORE DATES TO COME...

STREETLOW MAGAZINE #1 CHICANO OWNED!!!! 
:h5:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Feb 1 2010, 06:00 PM~16480629
> *:yes:
> 
> FROM:NEWSTYLEKING  Jan 30 2010, 12:36 PM    |   | Post #5
> ...


what shows are these???? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 1 2010, 11:37 PM~16485361
> *what shows are these???? :dunno:
> *


I think these are the Street Low Shows bro


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16479848
> *2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO
> 
> 2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO
(rain date 2/13)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH LOCATION TBA............................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO


5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16493533
?????????


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 3 2010, 11:37 PM~16507631
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16493533
> ?????????
> *


whats the deal with these shows, any dates in stone yet???


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16479848
> *2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO
> 
> 2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO
(rain date 2/13)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH LOCATION TBA............................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO


5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 4 2010, 09:23 PM~16516752
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: And more info TBA.

 Duke's T T T ! :rimshot:






> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 4 2010, 03:39 PM~16512662
> *2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO
> (rain date 2/13)
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 5 2010, 11:44 AM~16522635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO
(rain date 2/13)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH LOCATION TBA............................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO


5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO
(rain date 2/13)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH LOCATION TBA............................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW.................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK at DONNELLY PARK........................................TURLOCK

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 5 2010, 05:24 PM~16525758
> *2/6 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGURS...........................SACRAMENTO
> (rain date 2/13)
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*2/13 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGERS...........................SACRAMENTO
(rain date 2/13)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH LOCATION TBA............................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW.................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK..................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)


7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 6 2010, 06:41 AM~16530283
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE HAVING A SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW ON APRIL 24TH @ BAYLANDS PARK IN SUNNYVALE. FREE HOT DOGS AND HAMBURGERS AND SODAS.
> RAFFLES,MUSIC,ENTERTAINMENT,JUMPER AND 1ST AND 2ND PLACE AWARDS. COME BRING THE FAMILY FOR A GREAT TIME..........FLYER COMING SOON
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*2/13 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGERS...........................SACRAMENTO
(rain date 2/13)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH LOCATION TBA............................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW.................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

July 24th, Enchanted Creations Christmas in July Toy Drive and HOP!!!!!!! More info to come!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*2/13 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGERS...........................SACRAMENTO
(rain date 2/13)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH LOCATION TBA............................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW.................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 8 2010, 02:38 AM~16546989
> **2/13 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGERS...........................SACRAMENTO
> (rain date 2/13)
> 
> ...


B, can you change that to 7/24?? Thanks bro. I want to get with you on some ideas for this summer!! I will hit you up somtime this week.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

date change on the LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE..........TBA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

*2/13 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGERS...........................SACRAMENTO
(rain date 2/13)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH LOCATION TBA............................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW.................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Feb 8 2010, 10:23 AM~16548582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, just keep us posted



Thanks for the help Coast One :thumbsup: good lookin out


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*2/13 THEE STYLISTICS SHOW & SHINE AT JASPERS BURGERS...........................SACRAMENTO
(rain date 2/13)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH LOCATION TBA............................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW.................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH LOCATION ...............................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW.................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park)

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 10 2010, 12:00 AM~16569231
> *2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
> (Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Kings Jester_@Feb 9 2010, 09:00 PM~16566731
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW.................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 11 2010, 12:33 PM~16583522
> *2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
> (Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 02:28 PM~16595367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/13 L.I.F.E 1st ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE...................................................VISALIA
(Visalia Elks lodge, reservation only)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

This link should work for our *5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW....SUNNYVALE*..
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. ) SUNNYVALE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=526355&st=0
.......................................................................


5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I FIXED THE LINK THANKS BRO! :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 14 2010, 09:39 PM~16613921
> *This link should work for our 5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW....SUNNYVALE..
> (at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. ) SUNNYVALE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=526355&st=0
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN! 
HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys....We trying to throw a CarWash this SATERDAY the Feb.20 to raise some money for our V.P. Mario of our club Born2rydE c.c. his mother-in-law passed away :angel: :angel: come by and support the Familia.... :biggrin: 
starts 8:00am to till later..... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Feb 15 2010, 04:46 PM~16620442
> *<span style='color:red'>
> Waz up Mo-Town Born2rydE c.c. is trying to throw a CarWash this SATURDAY Feb. 20 to raise some money to help out the FAMILIA of our V.P.Mario His Mother-in-Law passed away Jan. 26,2010 Her name was MARIA PERAL
> Please come by and support the FAMILIA.... CarWash at PEP BOYS on McHenry av starts at 8:00am till later....  *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

downtown pittsburg thursday nights will start may 13th- september. there is usually quite a few hot rods and atleast 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. its a slow start at the begining of the summer but pick up quickly. pittsburg has given a few clubs there own theme night and thats when we try to get all the lowriders out there. will keep posted on the club specific nights but every thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 15 2010, 06:10 PM~16621135
> *downtown pittsburg thursday nights will start may 13th- september. there is usually quite a few hot rods and atleast 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. its a slow start at the begining of the summer but pick up quickly. pittsburg has given a few clubs there own theme night and thats when we try to get all the lowriders out there. will keep posted on the club specific nights but every thursday is also a decent turnout.
> *



* :yes: x86 whats brian SAID! WELL POST THE FLIER SOON AN MAKE A TREAD!  *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> * :yes: x86 whats brian SAID! WELL POST THE FLIER SOON AN MAKE A TREAD!  *
> [/quo
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what up ritch


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> > * :yes: x86 whats brian SAID! WELL POST THE FLIER SOON AN MAKE A TREAD!  *
> > [/quo
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what up ritch
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected]NAS SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....downtown pittsburg thursday nights will start may 13th- september. there is usually quite a few hot rods and atleast 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. its a slow start at the begining of the summer but pick up quickly. pittsburg has given a few clubs there own theme night and thats when we try to get all the lowriders out there. will keep posted on the club specific nights but every thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 15 2010, 08:06 PM~16622341
> *whats up brother!! aQUI no mas loko....waitin 4 this picnics/car shows 2 start! and ur self? ur ride is comin out good!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *



thanks  im good just trying to get this 66 back on the road soon


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....downtown pittsburg thursday nights will start may 13th- september. there is usually quite a few hot rods and atleast 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. its a slow start at the begining of the summer but pick up quickly. pittsburg has given a few clubs there own theme night and thats when we try to get all the lowriders out there. will keep posted on the club specific nights but every thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd.)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....downtown pittsburg thursday nights will start may 13th- september. there is usually quite a few hot rods and atleast 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. its a slow start at the begining of the summer but pick up quickly. pittsburg has given a few clubs there own theme night and thats when we try to get all the lowriders out there. will keep posted on the club specific nights but every thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....downtown pittsburg thursday nights will start may 13th- september. there is usually quite a few hot rods and atleast 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. its a slow start at the begining of the summer but pick up quickly. pittsburg has given a few clubs there own theme night and thats when we try to get all the lowriders out there. will keep posted on the club specific nights but every thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

EAST SIDE RIDERS CINCO DE MAYO 5TH ANNUAL BBQ MAY 1 2010 @ HILLVIEW PARK. EVERYONE WELCOME....PLUS WE ARE HAVING ONE IN THE SUMMER WE ARE LOOKING @ DATES @ THE TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20  SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10  AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18  3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1  LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park,  999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.................................SAN JOSE
                  
5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL  [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16  LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11  LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....downtown pittsburg thursday nights will start may 13th- september. there is usually quite a few hot rods and atleast 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. its a slow start at the begining of the summer but pick up quickly. pittsburg has given a few clubs there own theme night and thats when we try to get all the lowriders out there. will keep posted on the club specific nights but every thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 16 2010, 02:58 PM~16630525
> *2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
> (@Pep Boys on McHenry)
> 
> ...


thankx bro! diddnt have a chance to update it today, good lookin out :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.................................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....downtown pittsburg thursday nights will start may 13th- september. there is usually quite a few hot rods and atleast 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. its a slow start at the begining of the summer but pick up quickly. pittsburg has given a few clubs there own theme night and thats when we try to get all the lowriders out there. will keep posted on the club specific nights but every thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 15 2010, 06:10 PM~16621135
> *downtown pittsburg thursday nights will start may 13th- september. there is usually quite a few hot rods and atleast 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. its a slow start at the begining of the summer but pick up quickly. pittsburg has given a few clubs there own theme night and thats when we try to get all the lowriders out there. will keep posted on the club specific nights but every thursday is also a decent turnout.
> *


ill find out LUXURIOUS nite soon and ill try to get ur club a nite. ill call tomarrow


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

anyone know if there is a tennyson high show this year


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Feb 17 2010, 10:10 PM~16647251
> *anyone know if there is a tennyson high show this year
> *


havent heard anything yet


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTIYS SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.................................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....downtown pittsburg thursday nights will start may 13th- september. there is usually quite a few hot rods and atleast 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. its a slow start at the begining of the summer but pick up quickly. pittsburg has given a few clubs there own theme night and thats when we try to get all the lowriders out there. will keep posted on the club specific nights but every thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 17 2010, 06:41 PM~16644784
> *ill find out LUXURIOUS nite soon and ill try to get ur club a nite. ill call tomarrow
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

Any questions email me at [email protected]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.......................................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## revjoev (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.......................................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.......................................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - LOCATION TBA .................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Feb 17 2010, 10:10 PM~16647251
> *anyone know if there is a tennyson high show this year
> *


I added Tennyson to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.......................................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.......................................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - *ROOSEVELT PARK*.................................... SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos............................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW ............................................................................MERCED

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

good lookin out, i didnt even know the address lol


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

corection on our BBQ its not our "ANNUAL" its our "TRADITIONAl" our annual will be annouced soon thanks.....


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 23 2010, 03:46 PM~16702359
> * good lookin out, i didnt even know the address lol
> *


its all about google....lol


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos............................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111....section T.B.A.)

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. AUG.7 2010 at helyer park section is T.B.A. :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 24 2010, 09:36 PM~16717420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

2/20Born2Ryde CC FUNDRAISER CAR WASH .................................................MODESTO
(@Pep Boys on McHenry)

2/20 SHOW AND SHINE FUNDRAISER for HATI.......................................CERES
(1821 Mitchell rd. )

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos............................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 24 2010, 10:34 PM~16717396
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. AUG.7 2010  at helyer park section is T.B.A. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:36 AM~16721366
> *:biggrin:
> *


The section is cottonwood site :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos............................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos............................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hot-Orama April 22-23-24-25

Multi pump hop
single pump hop
dance comp
best lowrider bike
best lowrider


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Feb 26 2010, 04:54 PM~16736144
> *Hot-Orama April 22-23-24-25
> 
> Multi pump hop
> ...


more details please!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos............................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 28 2010, 04:39 AM~16748371
> *3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO
> 
> 3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Feb 24 2010, 08:36 PM~16717420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Feb 25 2010, 06:33 AM~16720543
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 24 2010, 08:34 PM~16717396
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. AUG.7 2010  at helyer park section is T.B.A. :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 25 2010, 12:55 PM~16723487
> *The section is cottonwood site :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.........................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/20 LUMPYS DINER SPRING CAR SHOW.......................................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. hosted by Midnighters C.C.

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..................................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos............................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

posting flier for my homie!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park, Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/20 LUMPYS DINER SPRING CAR SHOW...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. hosted by Midnighters C.C.

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park,3545 Alvarado st. 95204. Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/20 LUMPYS DINER SPRING CAR SHOW...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. hosted by Midnighters C.C.

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

dint see june 12 stockton oak park viejitos bbq :dunno:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey fellas....I'm opening my studio next Saturday in Salida to do some pics for Easter. So if you need some updated pics of the kids, bring them out. Can't beat the price.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2010, 08:48 AM~16782674
> *dint see june 12 stockton oak park viejitos bbq :dunno:
> *


i diddnt see it either, did any one ppost it, and/or is there a topic???


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park,3545 Alvarado st. 95204. Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/20 LUMPYS DINER SPRING CAR SHOW...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. hosted by Midnighters C.C.

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS+Mar 3 2010, 08:48 AM~16782674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIXED IT WITH A LINK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 3 2010, 08:36 PM~16789190
> *FIXED IT WITH A LINK!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS BRANDON


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

ANY CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN STOCKTON,CA? :nicoderm:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Mar 4 2010, 10:50 PM~16801975
> *ANY CAR AND BIKE SHOW IN STOCKTON,CA? :nicoderm:
> *


IM NOT AWARE OF ANY SHOWS YET, THE ONLY STOCKTON THING ARE THE ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER ON 3/20 AND THE VIEJITOS BBQ ON 6/12, BOTH AT OAK PARK.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow, Sept 26th,2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park,3545 Alvarado st. 95204. Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/20 LUMPYS DINER SPRING CAR SHOW...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. hosted by Midnighters C.C.

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(690 W.16th STREET 95340)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

> IM NOT AWARE OF ANY SHOWS YET, THE ONLY STOCKTON THING ARE THE ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER ON 3/20 AND THE VIEJITOS BBQ ON 6/12, BOTH AT OAK PARK.
> [/quote\
> 
> Thanks Bro I will keep looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*all club BBQ at joe herb park, merced ca

saturday may 8th
**BRING YOUR OWN BBQ**

MORE DETAILS AS THEY BECOME AVAILABLE, SAVE THE DATE!
*


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

lg your pics are too big need to resize em


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

want put the all bayarea car club bbq together if intersted call me or pm me number is 408 677 0488 this is the 5 annual so whats up


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park,3545 Alvarado st. 95204. Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/20 LUMPYS DINER SPRING CAR SHOW...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. hosted by Midnighters C.C.

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(690 W.16th STREET 95340)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:  :rimshot:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*StreetLow Magazine will be in the house!*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Goodshit, keep the events coming, finally updating the Events Calendar


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sjcc_mechistaz_@Mar 12 2010, 09:14 PM~16875475
> *Whats good?!?!
> 
> SJCC M.E.Ch.A is hosting a car show to fundraise scholarships April 11th
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park,3545 Alvarado st. 95204. Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/20 LUMPYS DINER SPRING CAR SHOW...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. hosted by Midnighters C.C.

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 15 2010, 01:29 PM~16897069
> *3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO
> 
> 3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
> ...


may 8th joe herb park.. the address is 2200 yosemite pkwy.


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 11 2010, 02:29 AM~16858070
> *3/14 CAPAY VALLEY ALMOND FESTIVAL W/CARSHOW.........................................ESPARTO
> 
> 3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

FOR THOSE OF YOU COMMING FROM MODESTO, MANTECA, TRACY, etc etc...there are a bunch of us meeting up at the ARCO station on Arch Rd. off hwy99 at 10. will be leaving there shortly after. if interested in joining the caravan. just hit me up


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Gena & Daniella Pena and Linda & Ignacio Moreno would like to invite all car club members who participated in JOE PENA's Memorial Ride to a "Thank You" BBQ on March 21st at 2 pm @ LANDPARK. All food will be provided. Please bring your own drinks. 

If any questions contact Gena 916 799-4250

Joe will always be in our hearts and will never be forgetten.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 15 2010, 09:43 PM~16902241
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU COMMING FROM MODESTO, MANTECA, TRACY, etc etc...there are a bunch of us meeting up at the ARCO station on Arch Rd. off hwy99 at 10. will be leaving there shortly after. if interested in joining the caravan. just hit me up
> *


ttt


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTY


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park,3545 Alvarado st. 95204. Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/20 LUMPYS DINER SPRING CAR SHOW...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. hosted by Midnighters C.C.

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Low Vintage 1st Annual King Car Show June 5th from 10-4 @ Martin Luther King Middle School in Hayward, Ca.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park,3545 Alvarado st. 95204. Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/20 LUMPYS DINER SPRING CAR SHOW...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. hosted by Midnighters C.C.

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

3/14 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] SPORTS COMPLEX...................................SALINAS
(Rain Date March 20)

3/20 MARCH ALL CLUBS GET TOGETHER.................................................................STOCKTON
(@Oak park,3545 Alvarado st. 95204. Xstreet Alpine & Alvarado rain date 3/27)

3/20 LUMPYS DINER SPRING CAR SHOW...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. hosted by Midnighters C.C.

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/1 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

Kool April Nites april 14th thru 18th in Redding got a cruise friday night


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

Enthusiast Poster
Group Icon
Posts: 208
Joined: Dec 2007





CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL LOWRIDER FAMILIES TO ROOSEVELT PARK IN SAN JOSE AND CELEBRATE EASTER SUNDAY AS ONE BIG FAMILY TO SHOW UNITY AND CAMARADERIE FOR THE 2010 LOWRIDER SEASON .OPEN BBQ BRING YOUR OWN FOOD ENJOY WE WOULD LIKE TO INCORPORATE ONE BIG EASTER EGG HUNT FOR THE KIDS . CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR DETAILS


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Mar 18 2010, 02:18 PM~16928791
> *Enthusiast Poster
> Group Icon
> Posts: 208
> ...


sounds koo


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Just 4 Fun (Feb 12, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:420:


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

whos heading out to this or is there a topic for this event


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 23 2010, 11:15 AM~16973807
> *3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
> (@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)
> 
> ...





DAME! ONCE AGAIN MY B-DAY WEEKEND :angry:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL  [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)


4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)
7/2-7/4 SUMMER BREEZE SAN JOSE CRUISE
7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

3/27 CENSUS 2010 BLOCK PARTY AND MEMORIAL FOR CAESAR CHAVEZ BDAY............STOCKTON
(STRIBLEY PARK, 95205.....10am - 4pm)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SAN JOSE
(@Rooservelt Park, 831 E. Santa Clara st.)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

5/11 Deals on Wheels with Midnighters!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - *NEW LOCATION*.............................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 79smily (Jan 18, 2010)

uffin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

3/27 CENSUS 2010 BLOCK PARTY AND MEMORIAL FOR CAESAR CHAVEZ BDAY............STOCKTON
(STRIBLEY PARK, 95205.....10am - 4pm)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*.............................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

****NEW SAN JOSE DATE!!!****


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

]


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

3/27 CENSUS 2010 BLOCK PARTY AND MEMORIAL FOR CAESAR CHAVEZ BDAY............STOCKTON
(STRIBLEY PARK, 95205.....10am - 4pm)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*.............................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 26 2010, 03:17 AM~17005612
> *3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
> (@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)
> 
> ...


ADD ON 9/4,an 5TH 1ST ANNUAL FAMILY FIRST C.C. SHOW AND HUGE CONCERT AN ALSO HOP 2010


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

3/27 CENSUS 2010 BLOCK PARTY AND MEMORIAL FOR CAESAR CHAVEZ BDAY............STOCKTON
(STRIBLEY PARK, 95205.....10am - 4pm)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

3/27 CENSUS 2010 BLOCK PARTY AND MEMORIAL FOR CAESAR CHAVEZ BDAY............STOCKTON
(STRIBLEY PARK, 95205.....10am - 4pm)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - **NEW LOCATION*.*............................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 26 2010, 03:27 PM~17010190
> *ADD ON 9/4,an 5TH 1ST ANNUAL FAMILY FIRST C.C. SHOW AND HUGE CONCERT AN ALSO HOP 2010
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

3/27 CENSUS 2010 BLOCK PARTY AND MEMORIAL FOR CAESAR CHAVEZ BDAY............STOCKTON
(STRIBLEY PARK, 95205.....10am - 4pm)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 26 2010, 03:27 PM~17010190
> *ADD ON 9/4,an 5TH 1ST ANNUAL FAMILY FIRST C.C. SHOW AND HUGE CONCERT AN ALSO HOP 2010
> *


I ADDED IT TO THE LIST, BUT I NEED LOCATION & TIMES WHEN YA GET A CHANCE


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

wow busy summer


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by revjoev_@Feb 20 2010, 06:08 PM~16672810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tommorrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Come support these youngsters raise money for new equipment and uniforms.
this is a new team that s just starting out lets show them some love.

FLYER COMING SOON ....... FLYER COMING SOON...... FLYER COMING SOON.... 

--------------------

LUX 4 LIFE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

3/27 HEAVEN ON WHEELS CAR SHOW 2010..........................................................MORGAN HILL
(@Temple Emmanuel, 16705 Butterfield Blvd)

3/27 PRE-EASTER PICNIC AT KEARNEY PARK all clubs and solos....................................FRESNO
( 7160 W.Kearney Blvd. from 12 till dusk)

3/27 CENSUS 2010 BLOCK PARTY AND MEMORIAL FOR CAESAR CHAVEZ BDAY............STOCKTON
(STRIBLEY PARK, 95205.....10am - 4pm)

4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT ..............................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

*COME ON HOMIE SHOW SOME LOVE TO THES KATS IN MOTOWN, LETS GET THESE DATES ON THE LIST OF EVENTS!!!!

SHOW SOM LOVE AND SUPPORT AND SPREAD THE WORD ABOUT THIS EVENT!!!!!*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

STREETLOW SAN JOSE SHOW IS THE 13TH OF JUNE NOW 


4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)
8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*................................................. SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)


8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 2 2010, 02:25 PM~17078043
> *STREETLOW SAN JOSE SHOW IS THE 13TH OF JUNE NOW
> 4/2 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
> (Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)
> ...


cool. swithed it


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

4/30 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

date just set for








9/18/10


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 4 2010, 04:41 PM~17094622
> *Ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/4 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS EASTER SUNDAY GET TOGETHER.............................SAN JOSE
(@ROOSEVELT PARK, CALL GEORGE @408-849-6484 FOR MORE DETAILS)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/10 1st ANNUAL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW FOR COWBOYS FOOTBALL LEAGUE..................WINTON
(Winton Middle School 6300 N.Cypress ave. 95388)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Sinful1


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 4 2010, 08:08 PM~17096318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YW, BRUTHA!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 4 2010, 08:30 PM~17096595
> *WASSUP RAF!!!!
> YW, BRUTHA!!
> *


NOT MUCH BROTHER HOW WAS YOUR EASTER? :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 4 2010, 08:48 PM~17096765
> *NOT MUCH BROTHER HOW WAS YOUR EASTER? :biggrin:
> *


WAS REALLY GOOD, KIDSW HAD A BLAST, HOW WAS YOURS?


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

IM DOWN TO DPIP TO SUM THESE EVENTS  :thumbsup: :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 4 2010, 10:46 PM~17097809
> *WAS REALLY GOOD, KIDSW HAD A BLAST, HOW WAS YOURS?
> *


Good also I just ate too much :biggrin:. It rained a little bit but the kids still had a good time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 5 2010, 04:37 PM~17103875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ADDED TO THE LIST :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/10 1st ANNUAL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW FOR COWBOYS FOOTBALL LEAGUE..................WINTON
(Winton Middle School 6300 N.Cypress ave. 95388)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

4/25 is the Pacific Dream Machine show in Half Moon Bay. I went last year to spectate and there had to have been 1000 vehicles there of every make and model and a ton of stuff I've never even heard of. They also have an air show and a ton of stuff going on all throughout the day. Here is the website http://www.miramarevents.com/dreammachines/lead.html


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Come and Check it out.* :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 5 2010, 06:51 PM~17105392
> *4/10  <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=526119\' target=\'_blank\'>AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH</a>........................................................SAN JOSE
> (Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/10 1st ANNUAL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW FOR COWBOYS FOOTBALL LEAGUE..................WINTON
(Winton Middle School 6300 N.Cypress ave. 95388)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SACRAMENTO
(Location TBA)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

MARK IT DOWN  

8/29/10 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW @ SAN JOSE'S HISTORY PARK


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/10 1st ANNUAL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW FOR COWBOYS FOOTBALL LEAGUE..................WINTON
(Winton Middle School 6300 N.Cypress ave. 95388)

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Apr 8 2010, 02:50 PM~17136095
> *MARK IT DOWN
> 
> 8/29/10 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW @ SAN JOSE'S HISTORY PARK
> *


done Added to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/10 1st ANNUAL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW FOR COWBOYS FOOTBALL LEAGUE..................WINTON
(Winton Middle School 6300 N.Cypress ave. 95388)

4/10 FUNDRAISER FOR TONY (GOOFY) HERERRA................................................MODESTO
(old Mervyns parking lot on McHenry ave) 

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/11 STOCKTON SWAPMEET AND CAR SHOW.........................................................STOCKTON
(@Stockton Fairgrounds)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout

AUG 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO...........................................[click on link for more info]


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/10 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. CAR WASH........................................................SAN JOSE
(Car Wash will be at James Lick HS corner of Alum Rock/White Rd.)

4/10 1st ANNUAL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW FOR COWBOYS FOOTBALL LEAGUE..................WINTON
(Winton Middle School 6300 N.Cypress ave. 95388)

4/10 FUNDRAISER FOR TONY (GOOFY) HERERRA................................................MODESTO
(old Mervyns parking lot on McHenry ave) 

4/11 DEALS ON WHEELS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................CONCORD
(1819 Broadway st. 94520.) 

4/11 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/11 SJCC M.E.Ch.A SCHOLARSHIP FUNDRAISER CAR SHOW................................SAN JOSE
(SanJose city college. 2100 Moorpark ave. 95128. set up 4am-7am)

4/11 STOCKTON SWAPMEET AND CAR SHOW.........................................................STOCKTON
(@Stockton Fairgrounds)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/17 SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................SACRAMENTO
(MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## sjcc_mechistaz (Feb 20, 2010)

RAIN DATE: APRIL 25TH 2010!!
PRE-REGISTRATIONS WILL BE UP ON THE SJCC WEBSITE
PRE-REGISTRATION THURSDAY BEFORE THE SHOW, APRIL 22ND 2010
SEND IT PRE-REGS TO :
San Jose City College c/o Student Life 
2100 Moorpark Ave, San Jose CA 95128
IF MAKING A CHECK , MAKE IT TO SJCC M.E.Ch.A




















THANK YOU,
AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL ON THE 25TH


----------



## sjcc_mechistaz (Feb 20, 2010)

OR COME TO SAN JOSE CITY COLLEGE TO REGISTER YOUR CAR AT INFORMATION DESK IN THE STUDENT CENTER


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ON MAY 22ND AT 221 E GLEN ST IN MODESTO CA 95358 FROM 8 TO 6 PM........COME OUT TO SHOW OUR YOUTH FOOTBALL AND CHEER UR SUPPORT......LETS ALL HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Friday, April 16th, 2010
Radisson Hotel Grand Ballroom

Live in Concert:
The Miracles 
The Contours 
The Platters feat. Sonny Turner 
& The Crystals 


Tickets on sale at The Radisson Hotel Gift Shop (916) 922-2020, ACME Tops & Tunes (916) 429-2293, online at Ticketmaster.com or charge by phone (866) 448-7849.

This one of a kind event comes to Sacramento and gives audiences a chance to relive the legendary sounds of Rock and Roll Hall Of Fame artists live on one stage in one night. This will be a night to remember to enjoy three decades of hits with the classic sounds of some of the legendary singers and pioneers of Rock, Rhythm and Doo ***. This is definitely a must-see event


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

HOP TILL YOU DROP JUMPERS!!!
RESERVE YOURS TODAY FOR 
YOUR SPECIAL EVENT. :biggrin: 
CALL (209)408-4621
(209)ONLY THANK YOU!! :roflmao:


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sjcc_mechistaz_@Apr 9 2010, 02:39 PM~17145645
> *RAIN DATE: APRIL 25TH 2010!!
> PRE-REGISTRATIONS WILL BE UP ON THE SJCC WEBSITE
> PRE-REGISTRATION THURSDAY BEFORE THE SHOW, APRIL 22ND 2010
> ...


I see Make Check to: SJCC M.E.Ch.A. BUT NO WHERE does it say for how much for any catagory! Am I missing it? Cause I sure don't see it!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

*SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH *

MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
leave at 6pm down franklin to broadway take broadway down to front st,front st thru old sac then! then will take J st all the way down to 29th ampm fuel and regroup...take 29th to k st back towards downtown then take 16th to northgate to primos! post there 4 awile.. then take it back to J st LETS GET THIS GOING! OPEN TO ANYONE AND EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO GET IN TRAFFIC


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 12 2010, 01:13 PM~17170318
> *SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT.. Sat/APRIL 17TH
> 
> MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN  McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm
> ...


 :thumbsup:sounds cool BUB


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/17 SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................SACRAMENTO
(MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/18 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

4/30 SONICS CRIUSE NIGHT .........................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRIUSE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

.................................DONT FORGET>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
L.G. PRODUCTIONS SHOW-N-SHINE ROD/CLASSIC SHOW, SUN. APRIL 18TH 2010 LOCKEFORD,CA..... Its still on!!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STDY~DPN~68_@Apr 12 2010, 03:53 PM~17171155
> *.................................DONT FORGET>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> L.G. PRODUCTIONS SHOW-N-SHINE ROD/CLASSIC SHOW, SUN. APRIL 18TH 2010 LOCKEFORD,CA..... Its still on!!!!
> 
> ...


is that the new rain date??


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/17 SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................SACRAMENTO
(MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/18 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/23 CHILL NIGHT AT SONICS................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off 205 EB exit grant line rd. WB exit Naglee rd.)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

FOR A GOOD CAUSE .... :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Its back :biggrin: link it up Branden  *


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 12 2010, 04:14 PM~17171326
> *is that the new rain date??
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STDY~DPN~68_@Apr 13 2010, 08:51 AM~17177861
> *YES SIR!
> *


got it covered hommie!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/17 SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................SACRAMENTO
(MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/18 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/23 CHILL NITE AT SONICS..................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off EB205, 3080 NAGLEE RD, TRACY CA. 95376)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/17 SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................SACRAMENTO
(MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/18 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/23 CHILL NITE AT SONICS..................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off EB205, 3080 NAGLEE RD, TRACY CA. 95376)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont



5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turno


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/17 SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................SACRAMENTO
(MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/18 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/23 CHILL NITE AT SONICS..................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off EB205, 3080 NAGLEE RD, TRACY CA. 95376)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turno


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

>>DONT FORGET <<<SLAP IT ON THE LIST!!!!

SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 

Collector Car/parts Swap Meet 
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only 
Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA 
Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM 
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at: 
www.springfallturlock.com 
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 
Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) 
Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 14 2010, 12:00 PM~17190873
> *4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING
> 
> 4/17 SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................SACRAMENTO
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING

4/17 SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................SACRAMENTO
(MEET AT FLORIN AND FRANKLIN McDonalds parking lot, at 5pm)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/18 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/23 CHILL NITE AT SONICS..................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off EB205, 3080 NAGLEE RD, TRACY CA. 95376)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL..........................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier comming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Coming Soon April 24th 2010*

" i thought i was the only one feeling that way yea i agree it will be a coo ass show bomb food ,sunny day, coo vendors ,oldies slammin, all the homies chillin,fat raffel , thats what im talkin about..." Loco66


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 16 2010, 05:48 PM~17215758
> *4/14-18 Kool April Nites got a cruise friday night...............................................REDDING
> 
> 4/17 SACRAMENTO CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................SACRAMENTO
> ...



LINKED THE BBQ 5-15


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/18 STREETLOW [email protected] RECREATIONAL PARK...............................FRESNO
(Rain Date April 25)

4/18 ROD/CLASSIC SHOW & SHINE by LG Prod...............................................LOCKEFORD
(69 and UNDER, 12470 LOCKE rd.)

4/23 CHILL NITE AT SONICS..................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off EB205, 3080 NAGLEE RD, TRACY CA. 95376)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

4/25 STOCKTON 99 SPEEDWAY CARSHOW & SWAP MEET................................STOCKTON
(4105 N.Wilson way..for more info call (209)466-9999)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## sjcc_mechistaz (Feb 20, 2010)

THIS SUNDAY IS SAN JOSE CITY COLLEGE'S CAR SHOW
M.E.Ch.A ALONG WITH STREETLOW IS HOSTING A CAR SHOW TO FUNDRAISE SCHOLARSHIPS!

MOVE IN TIME 6AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
HOPP IS AT 1PM
SPONSORED BY NOR-CAL CUSTOMS


COME THRU!!!!!
ITS GANNA BE POPPIN....EEEEYYYYY!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:  T T T !


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS! :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

May 2nd- All Club Family Picnic at Oak Park -Stockton
Lets make this happen again  Get there early to get a spot and dont forget the bbq grills :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 21 2010, 06:50 PM~17263608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/23 CHILL NITE AT SONICS..................................................................................TRACY
(NEXT TO West Valley Mall, off EB205, 3080 NAGLEE RD, TRACY CA. 95376)

4/24 CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRIES SHOW-N-SHINE..................................................LATHROP
.........AT THE NEW LATHROP HIGH SCHOOL OFF I-5 FREEWAY 

4/24 BOULEVARD IMAGE SHOW AND SHINE @ JOHNSON HIGH SCHOOL..........SACRAMENTO
(6879 14th ave. 95820. move in 9am-11:30am)

4/24 LOW VINTAGE 7th ANNUAL CAR SHOW......................................................HAYWARD
(@Tennyson High School Winton rd.)

4/25 STOCKTON 99 SPEEDWAY CARSHOW & SWAP MEET................................STOCKTON
(4105 N.Wilson way..for more info call (209)466-9999)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 BBQ GET TOGETHER ALL CLUBS.....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

*WHATS UP EVERYONE JUST LETTIN YALL KNOW GUS HASNT BEEN ON BCUZ HE DONT GOT INTERNET SERVICE RIGHT NOW BUT HERE IS THE ROUTE FOR THE CRUISE ON SATURDAY MAY 1ST!!!*

*WE'RE GONNA BE MEETING AT THE OVERPASS ON MISSION AND TRUMBULL IN SAN FRANCISCO. THERE WE'LL WAIT ON EVERYONE TO SHOW UP AND TAKE OFF WHEN READY. MEET UP TIME WILL BE FROM 3:15pm to 4:00pm. HERE'S HOWS IT GONA GO ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO ASK :biggrin: 

1. MEET UP AT THE OVERPASS

2. HEAD DOWN MISSION

3. RIGHT on 24ST

4. LEFT on POTRERO

5. LEFT on 9th

6. RIGHT on MISSION

7. LEFT on EMBARCADERO

8. STOP AND KICK IT @ BAY & DELTA FOR AWHILE THEN CRUISE THE EMBARCADERO.

9. EMBARCADERO BECOMES JEFFERSON

10. CRUISE JEFFERSON

11. PARK @ BISTRO BOUDIN PARKING LOT( MIGHT HAVE TO PAY $5.OO- TO BE DETERMINED). THIS IS AT A BUSY TOURIST INTERSECTION SO LOOK GOOD FELLAS. 




IF THERE ARE ANY QUESTIONS WHATSOEVER FEEL FREE TO PM ME. HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE!!! LOOKIN FORWARD TO A GOOD TIME BRING THE FAMILY!! LETS PUT ON A SHOW FOR THE TOURISTS! :biggrin: *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CARSHOW............................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 BBQ GET TOGETHER ALL CLUBS.....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/8 RELAY FOR LIFE 5th ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW..................................................GILROY
(Dutchman's pizza, 6940 Chestnut Street, CA 95020)
for more info contact Erica Quistain (408)710-1034 or Anita Cortez (408)840-6148

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

TRY TO PUT THE BAY AREA ALL CLUB BBQ TOGETHER ON 7/10 AT LAKE CUNNINGHAM CONFERMATION TBA


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

Is this in sac or outside of sac?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 24 2010, 07:35 PM~17291261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Apr 26 2010, 09:54 PM~17313350
> *6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO(at Glen Helen Regional Park)
> 
> Is this in sac or outside of sac?
> *


IT'S IN ONTARIO NOT SAC!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=SINFUL1,Apr 25 2010, 09:16 PM~17299796]
4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 BBQ GET TOGETHER ALL CLUBS.....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont
SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jared916 (Dec 7, 2009)

anything going on in sac for cinco??


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

the watsonville riders c.c. in support of the watsonville high school football program presents "carz for catz" car show funraiser in watsonville ca sunday may 23 2010 for more info go to watsonville riders.com many trophies will be awarded all clubs welcome


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CARSHOW............................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Caribbean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 BBQ GET TOGETHER ALL CLUBS.....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/8 RELAY FOR LIFE 5th ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW..................................................GILROY
(Dutchman's pizza, 6940 Chestnut Street, CA 95020)
for more info contact Erica Quistain (408)710-1034 or Anita Cortez (408)840-6148

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CARSHOW............................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Caribbean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 BBQ GET TOGETHER ALL CLUBS.....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/8 RELAY FOR LIFE 5th ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW..................................................GILROY
(Dutchman's pizza, 6940 Chestnut Street, CA 95020)
for more info contact Erica Quistain (408)710-1034 or Anita Cortez (408)840-6148

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CARSHOW............................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Caribbean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 BBQ GET TOGETHER ALL CLUBS.....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/8 RELAY FOR LIFE 5th ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW..................................................GILROY
(Dutchman's pizza, 6940 Chestnut Street, CA 95020)
for more info contact Erica Quistain (408)710-1034 or Anita Cortez (408)840-6148

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CARSHOW............................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Caribbean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 BBQ GET TOGETHER ALL CLUBS.....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/8 RELAY FOR LIFE 5th ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW..................................................GILROY
(Dutchman's pizza, 6940 Chestnut Street, CA 95020)
for more info contact Erica Quistain (408)710-1034 or Anita Cortez (408)840-6148

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

theirs goin to be a street level hydros and air bagg show off contest at the watsonville riders car show on may 23 2010 if u got it and want to show it then bring it a cash price will be awarded to each winner (and of course bragin rights ) (no drama lets have fun) this event will be cover by the one and only streetlow magazine 
 :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Impalas and Viejitos 5th annual BBQ Reno NV Aug.8th


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

whats goin on for cinco de mayo in modesto. is it goin down tomorow or next weekend


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Cruisin all summer long in frisco!


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais+Apr 26 2010, 09:54 PM~17313350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bout that guys, i thought i removed it a long time ago after i figured it out. but i guess i diddnt. thanks for bringing it to my attention :thumbsup: I have updated all the lists on this page.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/1LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CARSHOW............................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Caribbean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE  .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 BBQ GET TOGETHER ALL CLUBS.....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/8 RELAY FOR LIFE 5th ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW..................................................GILROY
(Dutchman's pizza, 6940 Chestnut Street, CA 95020)
for more info contact Erica Quistain (408)710-1034 or Anita Cortez (408)840-6148

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*FOR PRE-REG FORMS EMAIL [email protected]*


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

4/30 SONICS CHILL NIGHT ............................................................................STOCKTON
(Trinity park shopping center. exit eight mile road off I5 freeway)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders Cinco De Mayo get together BBQ @ Hillview Park.............................SAN JOSE

5/2 3rd ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE .....................................................SAN FRANCISCO

5/2 BBQ GET TOGETHER ALL CLUBS.....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

5/2 SPRING TURLOCK Collector Car/parts SWAP MEET SUNDAY.....................................TURLOCK

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q....................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL ..................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 DEVOTIONS CC 16 ANNUAL PICNICK............................................................SACRAMENTO
(at Glen Helen Regional Park)

6/27 SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISIN in FRISCO 
(San Franciscos 24th street in the mission dist.) 

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont
SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@May 3 2010, 12:57 AM~17370618
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT IN THIS HARD TIME FOR MY FAMILY AND I.
> 
> My family and I will be having a car wash on Saturday may 8th at mountain mikes pizza on blossom hill road from 9am to 4 pm I will be posting a flyer soon. Again my family and I will be greatful for all of your support. THANK YOU
> *





>


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

the watsonville riders in support of the watsonville high school football program presents carz for catz car show funraiser in watsonville ca sunday may 23 2010 for more info go to watsonville riders.com this event will be cover by streetlow magazine many trophies will be awarded all clubs welcome


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/8 ALL CLUBS B.B.Q @ JOE HERB PARK...........................................................................MERCED
(2200 Yosemite pkwy)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/8 RELAY FOR LIFE 5th ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW..................................................GILROY
(Dutchman's pizza, 6940 Chestnut Street, CA 95020)
for more info contact Erica Quistain (408)710-1034 or Anita Cortez (408)840-6148

5/8 CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN MEMORY OF MICHAEL SAN AUGUSTIN.....................SAN JOSE
(431 BLOSSOM HIL RD. 95123, @MOUNTAIN MIKES PIZZA 9pm-4pm)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/8 RELAY FOR LIFE 5th ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW..................................................GILROY
(Dutchman's pizza, 6940 Chestnut Street, CA 95020)
for more info contact Erica Quistain (408)710-1034 or Anita Cortez (408)840-6148

5/8 CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN MEMORY OF MICHAEL SAN AUGUSTIN.....................SAN JOSE
(431 BLOSSOM HIL RD. 95123, @MOUNTAIN MIKES PIZZA 9pm-4pm)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

watsonville riders car show funraiser in watsonville ca sunday may 23 2010 flyers is up go check it out all clubs are invented


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/8 ARROYO H.S. 9th Annual Classic & Custom Car and Motorcycle Show.............SAN LORENZO
(15701 Lorenzo ave 94580)

5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)

5/8 RELAY FOR LIFE 5th ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW..................................................GILROY
(Dutchman's pizza, 6940 Chestnut Street, CA 95020)
for more info contact Erica Quistain (408)710-1034 or Anita Cortez (408)840-6148

5/8 CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN MEMORY OF MICHAEL SAN AUGUSTIN.....................SAN JOSE
(431 BLOSSOM HIL RD. 95123, @MOUNTAIN MIKES PIZZA 9pm-4pm)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont


SPRING TURLOCK SUNDAY, MAY 2, 2010 Collector Car/parts Swap Meet
6:00AM – 4:00PM Auto related items only Stanislaus County Fairgrounds, 900 Broadway, Turlock, CA Early setup for vendors, Saturday, May 1st after 3:00PM
Registration: (208) 365-0101 or get application online at:www.springfallturlock.com
Cars for sale $20 Grass 20x20 spots A through H $30 Pre-1975 Classic car corral $10 includes driver (no for sale signs) Rain or shine FREE PARKING Pre-register now!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 6 2010, 09:45 PM~17415288
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Is the car show in Manteca still on no one ansers the phone?



5/8 EAST UNION HIGH SCHOOL J.R.O.T.C CAR SHOW&BIKE SHOW..........................MANTECA
(1700 N.Union Rd. for info cont. Karl at (209)825-3143)
:worship:


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

downtown martinez every friday night


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=540289


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

please add to list! :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/23 CHROME AND COPS CAR and MOTORCYCLE SHOW for the KIDS.............................OAKLAND
(151 Hegenberger Rd. @ Bob Dron Harley Davidson)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*sun august 29th 2010
car show in livingston ca,, main & park street..
more information to come *


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)

I am organizing a car show fundraiser for Mission Valley ROP Autobody. This is a great program but short on funds to get a paint booth built and would like to have everyone come. They have already closed the Welding and Autotech programs because of funding, So I want to do all I can to save it.

Also if anyone knows anything about Purchasing and building a paint Booth please hit me up. Thanks

SHOW will be held at Central Chevrolet in Fremont CA.... Any questionss hit me up want to get as much support as possible ... So we can make this a yearly thing....


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 9 2010, 02:01 PM~17435566
> *ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME COME OUT AND JOIN US
> 
> 5/16  LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

STOCKTONE SWAP MEET THIS SUNDAY 5-16-10 PASS IT ON


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

these are the theme nights for downtown pittsburg. we generaly go every thursday but the bigger nights we try to get everyone are the lowrider night and the night they have given to the lowrider clubs


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

THERE WILL BE AN EXHIBITION HOP. MORE INFO TO COME.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] PARK.....................SAN JOSE

5/16 LG Prod. 12th ANNUAL Que Onda Custom Car Show .......................................FRESNO

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/23 CHROME AND COPS CAR and MOTORCYCLE SHOW for the KIDS.............................OAKLAND
(151 Hegenberger Rd. @ Bob Dron Harley Davidson)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

AFTER THE SOCIO'S SHOW GONNA BE A STREET CONCERT @ MY FAMILY FRIEND ARTURO VALLEJO'S RESTAURANT ON 11TH & O WITH THE MIDNIGHT PLAYERS AND THE TIERRA. GET YOUR TIX @ ACME TOPS N TUNES 916-429-2293 OR VALLEJOS RESTAURANT (11TH/O)916-498-1744/ (4TH ST.) 916-4438488/ OR (13TH & O) 916-444-2837. EXPECTED TO SELL OUT.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## 72cad (Mar 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## unoewho14 (Mar 25, 2010)

come thru TTT


----------



## J.M.D (Feb 16, 2006)

Please contact Cecilia Lopez w/ any questions @ [email protected]
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542364


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT for Nor Cal


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

Rain or Shine it's on for Saturday


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 17 2010, 04:52 PM~17518974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this sunday watsonville is back in effect !! over 30 categorys and a lot of good raffel prices , live band , dj martin the hit man , and some local rappers , come and enter the hydros and air bagg show off contest cash price to each winner


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/22 FUNDRAISER FOR THE MODESTO JETS JUNIOR FOOTBALL...............................MODESTO
(location TBA, flier coming soon)

5/23 WATSONVILLE HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL FUNDRAISER CARSHOW..................WATSONVILLE
(250 East Beach Street Watsonville, CA 95076)

5/23 CHROME AND COPS CAR and MOTORCYCLE SHOW for the KIDS.............................OAKLAND
(151 Hegenberger Rd. @ Bob Dron Harley Davidson)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 20 2010, 01:00 PM~17552522
> *this sunday watsonville is back in effect !! over 30 categorys and a lot of good raffel prices , live band , dj martin the hit man , and some local rappers , come and enter the hydros and air bagg show off contest cash price to each winner
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Good morning brothaz


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 22 2010, 06:33 PM~17572802
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Save me a couple printed flyers if you can...gotta put them in my book..


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

5/29-30 OPEN

---------------------------------JUNE-----------------------------------------------

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

-

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

-

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

-

6/26 OPEN

6/27* SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISIN in FRISCO 
(San Franciscos 24th street in the mission dist.)*</span>

----------------------------------JULY----------------------------------------------

7/2-7/4 SUMMER BREEZE SAN JOSE CRUISE

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

-

<span style=\'color:red\'>7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ Martin Luther King Jr. regional shoreline..................... Oakland 

-

7/17-18 OPEN

-

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

-

7/31-8/1 OPEN

-
--------------------------------AUGUST------------------------------------------------

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ..........................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

-

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC -.............................................................. SUNNYVALE
(@BAYLANDS PARK , 999 E. Carribean Dr)

-

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/28-29 OPEN
----------------------------------SEPTEMBER----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------OCTOBER------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------NOVEMBER----------------------------------------------
11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

GEE THIS LOOKS FAMILIAR.....I SEEM TO REMEMBER TYPING ALL THAT STUFF TOO BAD THAT LIST IS MISSING ALOT OF STUFF TO BE ON THIS TOPIC.........  


> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@May 23 2010, 06:03 PM~17579645
> *5/29-30 OPEN
> 
> ---------------------------------JUNE-----------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

THIS IS MORE LIKE IT.........

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW................................................HAYWARD
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/5 LayMLow CC CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................EPA
(meet in the home depot parking lot from 7 till whenever)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 5th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=541421&hl=










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530480&hl=










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=

*TTT FOR THE BAY*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup,i was just barrowing it and highlighting the update for our bbq :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 23 2010, 10:03 PM~17582409
> *GEE THIS LOOKS FAMILIAR.....I SEEM TO REMEMBER TYPING ALL THAT STUFF TOO BAD THAT LIST IS MISSING ALOT OF STUFF TO BE ON THIS TOPIC.........
> *


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

The Stylistics, Chi-Lites, Harold Melvin's Blue Notes, The Persuaders and Newbirth.


Start Time: 
Friday, June 11, 2010 at 7:00pm
End Time: 
Saturday, June 12, 2010 at 12:00am
Location: 
The Grove at the Radisson “Outdoors – Under the Stars”

Be in the house for the Original 70s Soul Jam at The Radisson Grove. We're celebrating 10 years of bringing you the music you want, performed live by the artists you love to see. Coming to the stage June 11th are your Old School favorites: The Stylistics, Chi-Lites, Harold Melvin's Blue Notes, The Persuaders and Newbirth.

(Doors open at 6:15)

Tickets are on sale now at www.ticketmaster.com

Tickets:

$ 59.50 – VIP SEATING in 1st 15 ROWS –1st come 1st serve
$ 49.50 – General Admission

http://www.worldonepresents.com/events/70sj2010.html


----------



## Goldielac1983 (Dec 24, 2009)

What up folks Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 5th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out with us :cheesy: :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 16 2009, 08:00 AM~15677710
> *
> *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW.....(CANCELLED)...............................HAYWARD(CANCELLED)
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/5 LayMLow CC CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................EPA
(meet in the home depot parking lot from 7 till whenever)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 5th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## x7666 (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

ALWAYS GOOD INFO ON THIS PAGE :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

on another page it said the low vintage deal on the 5th was cancelled


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 29 2010, 09:22 AM~17640591
> *on another page it said the low vintage deal on the 5th was cancelled
> *


can someone get ahold of anyone to confirm??? :dunno:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 29 2010, 04:13 PM~17642849
> *can someone get ahold of anyone to confirm??? :dunno:
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=543736


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

yup got cancelled.school district said no car show afterall


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider+May 29 2010, 04:38 PM~17643041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK THEN! I WILL EDIT THE LIST. THE HELL WITH THE SCHOOL DISTRICT, WE WILL JUST BE PUTTIN IT DOWN SOMEWARE ELSE THEN!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/5 MISSION VALLEY ROP FUNDRAISER SHOW&SHINE...........................................FREMONT
(5019 Stevenson Blvd.)

6/5 LOW VINTAGE 1st ANNUAL KING CAR SHOW.....(CANCELLED)...............................HAYWARD(CANCELLED)
(10-4 @ Martin Luther King jr. middle school)

6/5 LayMLow CC CRUISE NIGHT...........................................................................EPA
(meet in the home depot parking lot from 7 till whenever)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 5th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

everybody try to come suport! this is the program where i learned how to do body work, paint, body mods,and weld and where most of my members learned how to wash and vacume there cars :biggrin: lol


----------



## lovelyloka (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 31 2010, 01:22 AM~17651727
> *6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
> (meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

this thursday in downtown pittsburg is lowrider night


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 23 2010, 10:06 PM~17582450
> *THIS IS MORE LIKE IT.........
> 
> 5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Just finished this last night for the King City show...gonna be a good show!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 3 2010, 09:27 PM~17690955
> *Just finished this last night for the King City show...gonna be a good show!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 5th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ................................................. TBA

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW...........................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW...............................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 5th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 5th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

COME AND CELEBRATE CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW 
TROPHIES RAFFLES CONTEST AND MORE ....
9-18-10 IN FREMONT FLYER COMING SOON
VENDOR SPOTS AVAIL. CONTACT 
GEORGE 408-849-6484


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ Martin Luther King Jr. regional shoreline..................... Oakland


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calbombas+Jun 6 2010, 03:21 PM~17710027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****updated****


both added to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/26 LOWRIDER NIGHTS CRUISE................................................................................................EPA
(@101 PLAZA across the street from IKEA. TAKE University Exit off 101)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds) 

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 5th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 3 2010, 09:27 PM~17690955
> *Just finished this last night for the King City show...gonna be a good show!
> 
> 
> ...


added to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/26 LOWRIDER NIGHTS CRUISE...................................................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(@101 PLAZA across the street from IKEA. TAKE University Exit off 101)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLANDS PARK..........................SUNNYVALE
(999 E.Carribean dr.)

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(Location TBA)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 26th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> Were giving out a free raffle ticket to everyone in every car that comes to see the movie we choose. That means if there is 4 people in your car, than all four of you get a free raffle ticket. We draw numbers and give raffle prizes about 15 minutes before the movie starts. We will raffle movie type of prizes.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Add Nov 6th 2010 2nd Annual Turkey drive Bay Area Bosses & Enchanted Creations... Sam's Burgers in San Lorenzo


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Add Oct 16th 2010 3rd Annual Toy Drive Bay Area Bosses & BLVD Kings - Hayward


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> > Were giving out a free raffle ticket to everyone in every car that comes to see the movie we choose. That means if there is 4 people in your car, than all four of you get a free raffle ticket. We draw numbers and give raffle prizes about 15 minutes before the movie starts. We will raffle movie type of prizes.
> 
> 
> what time do we need to show up


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/13 SHINNY SIDE UP BIKE SHOW at Trail Head Cyclery.......................................................SAN JOSE
(14390 UNION AVE. FROM 11-3, $5 ENTRY,more info (408)497-0079

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/26 LOWRIDER NIGHTS CRUISE...................................................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(@101 PLAZA across the street from IKEA. TAKE University Exit off 101)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLANDS PARK..........................SUNNYVALE
(999 E.Carribean dr.)

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .......................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW......................................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)


7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 26th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Jun 9 2010, 09:03 PM~17743965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow:  :wow:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/12 VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
(Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

6/12 LUMPYS DINER 2nd ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW............................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way.suite A. 94531. hosted by the MIDNIGHTERS C&T CLUB)

6/12 Mt.PLEASANT ELEMENTARY FUNDRAISER SHOW & SHINE....................................SAN JOSE
(14275 Candler ave. 95127)

6/13 DEVOTION ANNUAL CAR SHOW at NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL .......................SACRAMENTO

6/13 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/13 SHINNY SIDE UP BIKE SHOW at Trail Head Cyclery.......................................................SAN JOSE
(14390 UNION AVE. FROM 11-3, $5 ENTRY,more info (408)497-0079

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/26 LOWRIDER NIGHTS CRUISE...................................................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(@101 PLAZA across the street from IKEA. TAKE University Exit off 101)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLANDS PARK..........................SUNNYVALE
(999 E.Carribean dr.)

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .......................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW......................................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)


7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP.......................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(@Treasure Island...INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 26th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 13 2010, 12:10 PM~17774544
> *6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE
> 
> 6/12  VIEJITOS 2nd ANNUAL B.B.Q.........................................................................STOCKTON
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)


This is a TURKEY DRIVE ....


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 15 2010, 12:04 PM~17793767
> *11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
> ( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)
> This is a TURKEY DRIVE ....
> *


LOL... SORRY BOUT THAT lOCS.... I FIXED IT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. SUMMER BASH CAR SHOW.........................................SAN JOSE
(at Carlos Goldsteins, 1150 murphy ave. SJ )

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/26 LOWRIDER NIGHTS CRUISE...................................................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(@101 PLAZA across the street from IKEA. TAKE University Exit off 101)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLANDS PARK..........................SUNNYVALE
(999 E.Carribean dr.)

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .......................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW......................................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)


7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 26th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> We will be having another movie night on Saturday July 24th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

>


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Any cruising going on in sac on fri? Any shows on sunday? I'm going down for a wedding


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 30 2010, 10:26 PM~17356921
> *Cruisin all summer long in frisco!
> 
> 
> ...



Lets not forget its Sunday night cruise in frisco! for years car clubs in the SF pennisula have supported tons of shows & events all over no.cal, Now the lowider community in the SF pennisula needs for the no.cal to come SF & enjoy the first Sunday of summer cruise on 24th street! Gracias......Please reply if any questions


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 22 2010, 11:53 PM~17863270
> *Lets not forget its Sunday night cruise in frisco! for years car clubs in the SF pennisula have supported tons of shows & events all over no.cal, Now the lowider community in the SF pennisula needs for the no.cal to come SF & enjoy the first Sunday of summer cruise on 24th street! Gracias......Please reply if any questions
> *


YES I HAVE A QUESTION...... WHERE WILL THIS EVENT TAKE PLACE? :nicoderm: .................. NOT!! I KNOW WUS UP LOL :tongue:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 23 2010, 10:37 AM~17865709
> *YES I HAVE A QUESTION...... WHERE WILL THIS EVENT TAKE PLACE? :nicoderm:  .................. NOT!! I KNOW WUS UP LOL :tongue:
> *




wat?.....on 24th st foo


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 23 2010, 04:06 PM~17868536
> *wat?.....on 24th st foo
> *


no shiiiieeet sherlock!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

JUST GOT A CALL, I GUESS THE fAMILY FIRST CARSHOW ON 9/5 THE LOCATION HAS BEEN CHANGED FROM TREASURE TREASURE ISLAND to the VALLEO FAIRGROUNDS


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/26 LOWRIDER NIGHTS CRUISE...................................................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(@101 PLAZA across the street from IKEA. TAKE University Exit off 101)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLANDS PARK..........................SUNNYVALE
(999 E.Carribean dr.)

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .......................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW......................................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)


7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 26th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Jun 9 2010, 10:03 PM~17743965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bikini Contest????

:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 23 2010, 05:43 PM~17869401
> *no shiiiieeet sherlock!
> *





 wow!.......that reminds me, say no to drug kids!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

last min but better late then never...this SAT JUNE 26th..12-9pm car show and more..ROCK THE BLOCK....family fun and its all free...see you there..maybe cruz to old town after the event..pm me bk


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

6/26 4th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNICK......................................................................TURLOCK
( at DONNELLY PARK)

6/26 LOWRIDER NIGHTS CRUISE...................................................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(@101 PLAZA across the street from IKEA. TAKE University Exit off 101)
Today is the day! hope everybody can make it, its gonna be a hot day in da SCO!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 23 2010, 11:11 PM~17871655
> *JUST GOT A CALL, I GUESS THE fAMILY FIRST CARSHOW ON 9/5  THE LOCATION HAS BEEN CHANGED FROM TREASURE TREASURE ISLAND to the VALLEO FAIRGROUNDS
> *


nice


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

6/27 MISSION DISTRICT SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISE....................................................SAN FRANCISCO 
(La Raza Park to Mission st. STARTING at 6PM)

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLANDS PARK..........................SUNNYVALE
(999 E.Carribean dr.)

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .......................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW......................................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)


7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/24 3rd ANNUAL RAZA AGAINST AUTISM CAR & BIKE SHOW.....................................SAN JOSE
(@Mt.Pleasant High School, 1750 S.White rd. 95217)

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Lay M Low Nor Cal is having crise night Sat Jun 26th in Epa at the 101 Plaza in the Home Deopt Parking Lot From 7pm untilcome have fun and hang out

5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

this thursday night july 1st the city pittsburg will have EXCANDALOW night
 :biggrin:   :wow: 

hwy 4 railroad ave exit, make a left all the way at the end towards downtown and the delta


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .......................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW......................................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/24 3rd ANNUAL RAZA AGAINST AUTISM CAR & BIKE SHOW.....................................SAN JOSE
(@Mt.Pleasant High School, 1750 S.White rd. 95217)

7/24 DUKES MOVIE NIGHT @CAPITAL DRIVE IN.......................................................SAN JOSE

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

dukes movie night july 24th san jose

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=546978


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .......................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW......................................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/24 3rd ANNUAL RAZA AGAINST AUTISM CAR & BIKE SHOW.....................................SAN JOSE
(@Mt.Pleasant High School, 1750 S.White rd. 95217)

7/24 DUKES MOVIE NIGHT @CAPITAL DRIVE IN.......................................................SAN JOSE

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .......................................................OAKLAND
(@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)

7/11 LG PROD. WOODLAND CAR SHOW......................................................................WOODLAND
(at YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)

7/17 NEW STYLE & IMPALAS BBQ ...................................................................................MODESTO

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/24 3rd ANNUAL RAZA AGAINST AUTISM CAR & BIKE SHOW.....................................SAN JOSE
(@Mt.Pleasant High School, 1750 S.White rd. 95217)

7/24 DUKES MOVIE NIGHT @CAPITAL DRIVE IN.......................................................SAN JOSE

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

7/31 CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE presentd by the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY..............STOCKTON
(@ Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)


DAMN THREE GOOD BBQ'S ALL ON THE SAME DAY .... :wow:


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

bump!


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:wow: FRESNO MALAGA CAR SHOW BEST OF SHOW $1.000 SEPT 11 559 270 57 97


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 6 2010, 01:41 AM~17970835
> *7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) BBQ .......................................................OAKLAND
> (@MARTAIN LUTHER KING JR. REGIONAL SHORELINE. Doolittle & Swan dr.)
> 
> ...



good looking out LoKo


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

T T T


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:48 PM~18014134
> *:wow: FRESNO MALAGA CAR SHOW BEST OF SHOW $1.000 SEPT 11 559 270 57 97
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Jul 10 2010, 09:48 PM~18014134
> *:wow: FRESNO MALAGA CAR SHOW BEST OF SHOW $1.000 SEPT 11 559 270 57 97
> *


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

*CALL FOR DIRECTIONS COMING FROM 99*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


















This will be a sold out event !!!!
*Registrations our pouring in to secure your spot please send in your registration forms or for your convenience we have set up online registration through pay pal.
That can be accessed at www.lolystics.com
For more information on show or vendor booth please contact (916)204-8926*


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/24 3rd ANNUAL RAZA AGAINST AUTISM CAR & BIKE SHOW.....................................SAN JOSE
(@Mt.Pleasant High School, 1750 S.White rd. 95217)

7/24 DUKES MOVIE NIGHT @CAPITAL DRIVE IN.......................................................SAN JOSE

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

7/31 CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE presentd by the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY..............STOCKTON
(@ Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY................................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/19 CHILDHOOD DREAMS N AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW....SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 22 2010, 12:11 AM~18109019
> *7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD
> 
> 7/24 3rd ANNUAL RAZA AGAINST AUTISM CAR & BIKE SHOW.....................................SAN JOSE
> ...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 21 2010, 11:11 PM~18109019
> *7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD
> 
> 7/24 3rd ANNUAL RAZA AGAINST AUTISM CAR & BIKE SHOW.....................................SAN JOSE
> ...





Cant forget about Estilow Car Show 8/29/10 in Rancho Cordova @ Showgirls Strip Club! Dj Hendoe in the mix!!!!



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547191


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Jul 21 2010, 04:50 PM~18105036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 22 2010, 12:38 PM~18112815
> *Cant forget about Estilow Car Show 8/29/10 in Rancho Cordova @ Showgirls Strip Club! Dj Hendoe in the mix!!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547191
> *


Wasssup Hen!! I'll have it posted By tomarrow bro! off to work now......


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/24 3rd ANNUAL RAZA AGAINST AUTISM CAR & BIKE SHOW.....................................SAN JOSE
(@Mt.Pleasant High School, 1750 S.White rd. 95217)

7/24 DUKES MOVIE NIGHT @CAPITAL DRIVE IN.......................................................SAN JOSE

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

7/31 CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE presentd by the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY..............STOCKTON
(@ Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY................................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 22 2010, 10:01 PM~18118406
> *Wasssup Hen!!  I'll have it posted By tomarrow bro! off to work now......
> *



Fasho Big (I) got cha back! good looking out. you guys should come out and check the car/strip show!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

*hope to see you guys there*
for more info click here


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Good Morning :biggrin: 

*Hillview Park 
Adrian Way and Ocala Ave, San Jose, CA, 95122*










http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q...,341.06,,0,0.28

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=551139&st=0



*
8/7/2010/SATURDAY*


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 26 2010, 07:33 AM~18142035
> *Good Morning  :biggrin:
> 
> Hillview Park
> ...



TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 26 2010, 08:33 AM~18142035
> *Good Morning  :biggrin:
> 
> Hillview Park
> ...


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

^^Looks like a good time! I'll have to try and talk the guys into it! Hope to see everybody out there!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 25 2010, 07:08 PM~18138237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 27 2010, 02:26 PM~18155414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

for more info click here


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jul 27 2010, 06:12 AM~18151274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Aug 2 2010, 10:07 AM~18205868
> *:rimshot:
> *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 23 2010, 01:12 AM~18119921
> *7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD
> 
> 7/24 3rd ANNUAL RAZA AGAINST AUTISM CAR & BIKE SHOW.....................................SAN JOSE
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> This Friday August 6th, we will be hanging out at the new Pizza Jacks restaurant located at 1600 Monterey Rd. (The old Bold Knight spot).
> Come out to have some GREAT food and hear some good music.
> 
> Friday at 7:00 til whenever they close.
> ...


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Jul 19 2010, 06:21 PM~18086075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*CHILDHOOD DREAMS N AZTEC CREATIONS BIKE N CAR SHOW 
Sunday September 19th*

ALL INFO TO COME SOON JUST TRYING TO LOCK IN THE DATE


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

7/24 3rd ANNUAL RAZA AGAINST AUTISM CAR & BIKE SHOW.....................................SAN JOSE
(@Mt.Pleasant High School, 1750 S.White rd. 95217)

7/24 DUKES MOVIE NIGHT @CAPITAL DRIVE IN.......................................................SAN JOSE

7/31 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW...............................................................................MERCED

7/31 CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE presentd by the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY..............STOCKTON
(@ Oak Park 3545 Alvarado st. 95204)

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY................................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-Car show - 
Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd. San Jose

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

*9/19 CHILDHOOD DREAMS N AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW....SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)*

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-Movid Night 2010 #3
Capital Drive In-San Jose

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 27 2010, 02:26 PM~18155414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/14 HAWKINS ELEMENTRY "HOT AUGUST DAY" CARSHOW...............................................TRACY
(475 Darlene Ln.)

8/14 SAVE THE COYOTE STAGE SHOP, SHOW & SHINE........................................................SAN JOSE
(102 Monterey Rd. for info call Eric (408)509-8901)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY................................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/21 COUNTRY WAFFLES & LUXURIOUS NORCAL, 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW...................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................ San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/19 CHILDHOOD DREAMS N AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW....SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/14 HAWKINS ELEMENTRY "HOT AUGUST DAY" CARSHOW...............................................TRACY
(475 Darlene Ln.)

8/14 SAVE THE COYOTE STAGE SHOP, SHOW & SHINE........................................................SAN JOSE
(102 Monterey Rd. for info call Eric (408)509-8901)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY................................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/21 COUNTRY WAFFLES & LUXURIOUS NORCAL, 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW...................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................ San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/19 CHILDHOOD DREAMS N AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW....SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Aug 4 2010, 02:11 AM~18224303
> *8/ 6-7-8  BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
> (FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)
> 
> ...


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Fundraiser 4 10yr old lilboy has cancer

Ruben Olivarez III “Benny Boom Boom” is 10 years old and was diagnosed with Medulloblastoma Cancer in May of 2010. Ruben has loved sports since he was a baby. As a toddler he was always playing with some sort of ball. Ruben has played soccer for Rio Linda and North Highlands Soccer Assoc, Basketball for Rio Linda Jr. League, Baseball for Rio Linda Little League, Pocket Little League, Hard 90 Traveling Baseball and has a great love for football which he loves to play quarterback with Sacramento Jr. Cougars and Grant Jr. Chargers.
In his spare time he loves to hang out with family Ruben Sr. and Delilah (parents), Antonio, Isaias(brothers) and Alexis (sister) playing golf or going to the movies .

Ruben’s courage and strength have been an inspiration to all and has encouraged us to do everything we can to help reduce the financial hardship his family may endure.
With the help of the community, family members and friends we are coming together to raise funds.

For more information, please contact Francine Mata @ (916) 912-3510 [email protected] or Grandma Suzie @ (916) 778-8135

Hello,
Everything is going well, we need car clubs, bike clubs and community to volunteer to help by buying a ticket, volunteering, donating. Please consider attending this great event, its for a good cause. We will be meeting this Sunday at 4pm at Lampost Pizza in northgate for those that want to buy tickets, volunteer info. Please contact me for more info Francine (916) 912-3510
Car clubs and bike clubs would like to get together to pick Lil Ruben up, PLEASE PASS AROUND to get the word out, Thank You and GOD BLESS!
NEED TO SELL OUT!

A SPAGETTI FEED 20.00 PER PERSON THEY WIL HAVE A LIVE BAND AND D-JAY SO PUT YOUR DANCING SHOES ON AND LETS SUPPORT LIL RUBEN......NOW THIS IS A GOOD CAUSE. ITS FROM 6PM TO 11;30 AT VFW ON STOCKTON BLVD AND BROADWAY LETS MAKE THIS A BIG SUCCESS PLEASE LETS SHOW HOW LOWRIDERS CAN COME TOGETHER AND BE A BIG PART OF THIS CAUSE.REMEMBER FRIDAY AUGUST THE 13TH....MUCH LOVE


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/14 HAWKINS ELEMENTRY "HOT AUGUST DAY" CARSHOW...............................................TRACY
(475 Darlene Ln.)

8/14 SAVE THE COYOTE STAGE SHOP, SHOW & SHINE........................................................SAN JOSE
(102 Monterey Rd. for info call Eric (408)509-8901)

8/21 Midnighters Car, Truck & Bike Show................................................Martinez on Main Street
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18252350 

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY................................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/21 COUNTRY WAFFLES & LUXURIOUS NORCAL, 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW...................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................ San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW........................................................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/19 CHILDHOOD DREAMS N AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW....SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

*1 more week to go, just a reminder* :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

8/ 6-7-8 BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
(FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)

8/7 EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB 5 ANNUAL B.B.Q. at HELLYER PARK ................................SAN JOSE
(985 Hellyer ave. 95111.... Cottonwood site )

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/14 HAWKINS ELEMENTRY "HOT AUGUST DAY" CARSHOW...............................................TRACY
(475 Darlene Ln.)

8/14 SAVE THE COYOTE STAGE SHOP, SHOW & SHINE........................................................SAN JOSE
(102 Monterey Rd. for info call Eric (408)509-8901)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY................................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/21 COUNTRY WAFFLES & LUXURIOUS NORCAL, 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW...................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

8/21 MARTINEZ CAR AND BIKE SHOW........................................................................................MARTINEZ
(Main st. in downtown, for info (925)228-3577.......)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

9/5 FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP......................(NEW LOCATION)........................VALLEO
(@Valleo Fairgrounds..INDOOR/OUTDOOR SHOW)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................ San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.............................(CANCELLED)...........................FREMONT
(for info call [email protected](408)849-6484....Location TBA)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :rimshot:


:biggrin:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Aug 8 2010, 09:44 AM~18257002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:
We are still receiving an overwhelming amount of Pre-registration
If you want to have a better chance to be considered indoors we must receive your 
Pre-registrations as soon as possible.

Online Pre-registration Is Available on Line At www.Lolystics.com And Processed through PayPal for Your Convenience
Wanted just to pass on information 
 









[/quote]


















[/quote]


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Aug 8 2010, 10:49 AM~18257022
> *8/ 6-7-8  BOULEVARD NIGHTS CRUISE IN MODESTO..................................................MODESTO
> (FRI,SAT,SUN starting at 7pm)
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:








MAKING A STOP AT WOODLAND AT THE LO*LYSTICS /LOWRIDER EXPEREINCE TOUR THEN ON THE WAY TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW




















:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

couple more days :run:

for more info click here


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 10 2010, 10:17 AM~18274645
> *couple more days :run:
> 
> for more info click here
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> We are still receiving an overwhelming amount of Pre-registration
> If you want to have a better chance to be considered indoors we must receive your
> Pre-registrations as soon as possible.
> ...




















[/quote]
[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Bikes only $10 for prereg and $15 day of show

















100% of the Proceeds benifit Young Life Youth Orginization!

Young Life doesn't start with a program. It starts with adults who are concerned enough about kids to go to them, on their turf and in their culture, building bridges of authentic friendship. These relationships don't happen overnight — they take time, patience, trust and consistency. 
So Young Life leaders log many hours with kids — where they are, as they are. We listen to their stories and learn what's important to them because we genuinely care about their joys, triumphs, heartaches and setbacks.

We believe in the power of presence. Kids' lives are dramatically impacted when caring adults come alongside them, sharing God's love with them. Because their Young Life leader believes in them, they begin to see that their lives have great worth, meaning and purpose.

This is the first step of a lifelong journey; the choices they make today, based upon God's love for them, will impact future decisions … careers chosen, marriages formed and families raised. All ripples from the time when a Young Life leader took time to reach out and enter their world.
To Learn more about youn life please visit www.younglife.org


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/14 HAWKINS ELEMENTRY "HOT AUGUST DAY" CARSHOW...............................................TRACY
(475 Darlene Ln.)

8/14 SAVE THE COYOTE STAGE SHOP, SHOW & SHINE........................................................SAN JOSE
(102 Monterey Rd. for info call Eric (408)509-8901)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY................................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/21 COUNTRY WAFFLES & LUXURIOUS NORCAL, 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW...................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

8/21 MARTINEZ CAR AND BIKE SHOW........................................................................................MARTINEZ
(Main st. in downtown, for info (925)228-3577.......)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

9/5 FAMILY FIRST B.B.Q...........................................................SACRAMENTO
(@DISCOVERY PARK)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................ San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW......................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Fundraiser 4 10yr old lilboy has cancer

Ruben Olivarez III “Benny Boom Boom” is 10 years old and was diagnosed with Medulloblastoma Cancer in May of 2010. Ruben has loved sports since he was a baby. As a toddler he was always playing with some sort of ball. Ruben has played soccer for Rio Linda and North Highlands Soccer Assoc, Basketball for Rio Linda Jr. League, Baseball for Rio Linda Little League, Pocket Little League, Hard 90 Traveling Baseball and has a great love for football which he loves to play quarterback with Sacramento Jr. Cougars and Grant Jr. Chargers.
In his spare time he loves to hang out with family Ruben Sr. and Delilah (parents), Antonio, Isaias(brothers) and Alexis (sister) playing golf or going to the movies .

Ruben’s courage and strength have been an inspiration to all and has encouraged us to do everything we can to help reduce the financial hardship his family may endure.
With the help of the community, family members and friends we are coming together to raise funds.

For more information, please contact Francine Mata @ (916) 912-3510 [email protected] or Grandma Suzie @ (916) 778-8135



Hello,
Everything is going well, we need car clubs, bike clubs and community to volunteer to help by buying a ticket, volunteering, donating. Please consider attending this great event, its for a good cause. We will be meeting this Sunday at 4pm at Lampost Pizza in northgate for those that want to buy tickets, volunteer info. Please contact me for more info Francine (916) 912-3510
Car clubs and bike clubs would like to get together to pick Lil Ruben up, PLEASE PASS AROUND to get the word out, Thank You and GOD BLESS!
NEED TO SELL OUT!


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

Lots of shows tomarro hmmm


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC *NEW LOCATION*...................................... SUNNYVALE
(Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr)

8/14 LayMlow 5th ANNUAL CAR SHOW & BBQ.....................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(2033 Pulgas Avenue. 94303)

8/14 MEMORIAL BBQ, IN MEMORY OF "CHIVO" hosted by INSPARATIONS C.C. ..............SAN JOSE
(@Lake Cunningham park-Alder Leaf Picnic area)

8/14 HAWKINS ELEMENTRY "HOT AUGUST DAY" CARSHOW...............................................TRACY
(475 Darlene Ln.)

8/14 SAVE THE COYOTE STAGE SHOP, SHOW & SHINE........................................................SAN JOSE
(102 Monterey Rd. for info call Eric (408)509-8901)

8/21 FEDERATION C.C. 1st. ANNUAL B.B.Q......................................................................STOCKTON
(2945 Carpenter Rd. 95205)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY................................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/21 COUNTRY WAFFLES & LUXURIOUS NORCAL, 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW...................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

8/21 MARTINEZ CAR AND BIKE SHOW........................................................................................MARTINEZ
(Main st. in downtown, for info (925)228-3577.......)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

9/5 FAMILY FIRST B.B.Q....................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@DISCOVERY PARK)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................ San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW......................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

HERE ARE THE HYDRAULIC HOP COMPETITION RULES

Hop Rules

In each class (Single,Double,Radical)1st place will receive $500 and 2nd place will receive $200, 3rd place will receive a hand shake and see you next year. Their must be three to make a class. If for some reason their is not three to make a class we will pay out something for the winner of the class as long as the car performs for the crowd. Their is no getting stuck in any of the classes. Let the car's do the hopping. Also no double switching I know all you hoppers out their know what I'm talking about. 

1. Single Pump: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 35 inches

2. Double Pump: The lockup height from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper will be 45 inches.

3. Radical Class: Their is no limit on the lock height everything goes.

Again these are the rules we have had the last three years. Please if you have any questions just ask. Also a big thanks to our sponser for the hop Hit'em Hydraulics[







:biggrin:  :biggrin:








*HOTEL INFORMATION:

BESTWESTERN SHADOW INN
584 N. EAST STREET
WOODLAND, CA 95776 
(530)666-1251
FOR THE FIRST 30 ROOMS WILL RECEIVE A DISCOUNT RATE MUST MENTION "LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE" TO RECEIVE $65 DOLLARS A NIGHT RATE I WILL BE POSTING MORE HOTEL INFORMATION LATER TODAY *</span>
[/quote]


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :0 :0 












*TWISTA !!!!!! JAY DIGG !!!!*

WE ALSO WILL BE HAVING CELEBRITY APPEARANCES THAT WILL BE ANNOUNCED IN THE DAYS TO COME

PRESALE TICKETS WILL GO ONSALE BEGINNING AUGUST 17, 2010 AT $15 DOLLARS TILL Sept. 10, 2010 and will be $20.00 at the GATE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

http://lolystics.com/


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

CALL FOR DIRECTIONS FROM 99


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

8/21 FEDERATION C.C. 1st. ANNUAL B.B.Q......................................................................STOCKTON
(2945 Carpenter Rd. 95205)

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY................................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

8/21 COUNTRY WAFFLES & LUXURIOUS NORCAL, 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW...................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

8/21 MARTINEZ CAR AND BIKE SHOW........................................................................................MARTINEZ
(Main st. in downtown, for info (925)228-3577.......)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/22 FEARNONE C.C. 6 ANNUAL PICKNIC...................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@DISCOVERY PARK)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

8/29 LIVINGSTON COMMUNITY NETWORK CAR SHOW......................................................LIVINGSTON
(@ Livingston Memorial Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST B.B.Q..............................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@DISCOVERY PARK)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................... San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW............................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.............................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Aug 17 2010, 01:45 AM~18330263
> *8/21 FEDERATION C.C. 1st. ANNUAL B.B.Q......................................................................STOCKTON
> (2945 Carpenter  Rd. 95205)
> 
> ...



busy weekend in the bay


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

more info of entries and classes will be up by friday


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

YOU CAN PURCHASE YOUR DISCOUNTED PRE-SALE TICKETS TIL SEPTEMBER 10, 2010 ON-LINE FOR $15.00 AT WWW.LOLYSTICS.COM AND PROCESSED THROUGH PAYPAL[/b]</span>


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Aug 17 2010, 01:45 AM~18330263
> *8/21 FEDERATION C.C. 1st. ANNUAL B.B.Q......................................................................STOCKTON
> (2945 Carpenter  Rd. 95205)
> 
> ...


don't forget this show bring all the bikes out the closet..


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Bikes only $10 for prereg and $15 day of show

















100% of the Proceeds benifit Young Life Youth Orginization!

Young Life doesn't start with a program. It starts with adults who are concerned enough about kids to go to them, on their turf and in their culture, building bridges of authentic friendship. These relationships don't happen overnight — they take time, patience, trust and consistency. 
So Young Life leaders log many hours with kids — where they are, as they are. We listen to their stories and learn what's important to them because we genuinely care about their joys, triumphs, heartaches and setbacks.

We believe in the power of presence. Kids' lives are dramatically impacted when caring adults come alongside them, sharing God's love with them. Because their Young Life leader believes in them, they begin to see that their lives have great worth, meaning and purpose.

This is the first step of a lifelong journey; the choices they make today, based upon God's love for them, will impact future decisions … careers chosen, marriages formed and families raised. All ripples from the time when a Young Life leader took time to reach out and enter their world.
To Learn more about youn life please visit www.younglife.org


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

8/22 POLICE EXPLORERS 3rd ANNUAL KING CITY CAR SHOW...............................................KING CITY
(Salinas Valley Fairgrounds. 625 Divison st. 93930 *15 min south on 101 of Salinas)

8/22 FEARNONE C.C. 6 ANNUAL PICKNIC...................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@DISCOVERY PARK)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

8/29 LIVINGSTON COMMUNITY NETWORK CAR SHOW......................................................LIVINGSTON
(@ Livingston Memorial Park)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST B.B.Q..............................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@DISCOVERY PARK)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................... San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW............................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.............................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

8/29 LIVINGSTON COMMUNITY NETWORK CAR SHOW......................................................LIVINGSTON
(@ Livingston Memorial Park)

9/4 FRISCOS FINEST ANNUAL B.B.Q........................................................................SAN MATEO
(@COYOTE POINT REG PARK Eucalyptus Area)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST B.B.Q..............................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@DISCOVERY PARK)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................... San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW............................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.............................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Aug 23 2010, 12:20 AM~18381136
> *8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
> (@History Park)
> 
> ...


it's been awhile since i checked in here, is the san jose show by street low canceled i dont see it


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

8/29 VIEJITOS 7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW.................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@History Park)

8/29 ESTILOW CARSHOW at DeJaVu .................................................................................RANCHO CORDOVA
(11252 Trade Center Drive 95742)
For more info contact Alfredo (916)402-7999 or Yvette\George (916)470-2794

8/29 LIVINGSTON COMMUNITY NETWORK CAR SHOW......................................................LIVINGSTON
(@ Livingston Memorial Park)

9/4 FRISCOS FINEST ANNUAL B.B.Q........................................................................SAN MATEO
(@COYOTE POINT REG PARK Eucalyptus Area)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST B.B.Q..............................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@DISCOVERY PARK)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................... San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW............................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.............................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/4 FRISCOS FINEST ANNUAL B.B.Q........................................................................SAN MATEO
(@COYOTE POINT REG PARK Eucalyptus Area)

9/5 FAMILY FIRST B.B.Q..............................................................................................SACRAMENTO
(@DISCOVERY PARK)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................... San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW............................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.............................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 03:47 PM~18462890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

it's going 2 on and cracking


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

This will be a sold out event to Guarantee your spot We suggest you pre-register before the Pre-Registration Deadline September 10, 2010. 
If you need further infomation please contact. M


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

COME CELEBRATE!!!!!! LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER cool.gif cool.gif cool.gif
Smiley's 50th Birthday bar be cue and King of the Street Car Hop
Sunday, September 19th 2010
Location:
Stribbley Park on Hazelton, Stockton California
10am - Until 5pm
Come get your eat on..... Food and Drink (byob)

Car Hop
Starts at 3pm
40.00 enter Hop
1st p;ace cash pot of that category
2nd place trophy
trucks will hop against trucks
single pump street lock up 30 in fr bottom of bumper
single pump radical 31 in on up
dbl pump street lock up 30 in fr bottom of bumper
dbl pump radical 31 in on up cool.gif


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................... San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW............................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/19 LayMLow CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER......SMILEYS 50th BIRTHDAY B.B.Q and KING OF THE STREET CAR HOP........................STOCKTON
(@Stribley Park on Hazelton)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.............................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................... San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/12 Y.E.S & ELITE CC CAR SHOW.....................................................................................SALINAS
(@SALINAS SPORTS COMPLEX. for more info call Gabe at(510)706-9614)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW............................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/19 LayMLow CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER......SMILEYS 50th BIRTHDAY B.B.Q and KING OF THE STREET CAR HOP...........STOCKTON
(@Stribley Park on Hazelton)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.............................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW........................................................................... San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/12 Y.E.S & ELITE CC CAR SHOW.....................................................................................SALINAS
(@SALINAS SPORTS COMPLEX. for more info call Gabe at(510)706-9614)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW........................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW............................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/19 LayMLow CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER......SMILEYS 50th BIRTHDAY B.B.Q and KING OF THE STREET CAR HOP...........STOCKTON
(@Stribley Park on Hazelton)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.............................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..............................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW.............................SAN JOSE
(More info to come soon)

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I KNOW THERE ARE MORE STUFF IN THE WORKS. POST EM UP uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/11 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co.-CAR SHOW..................................................................................... San Jose
(Pizza Jacks 1600 Monterey Rd.) 

9/12 Y.E.S & ELITE CC CAR SHOW...............................................................................................SALINAS
(@SALINAS SPORTS COMPLEX. for more info call Gabe at(510)706-9614)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW..................................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW......................................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/18 3rd ANNUAL CAR WASH for THE RODRIGO RODRIGUEZ SCHOLORSHIP FUND...........................SACRAMENTO
(Hiram Johnson High School, 14Tth ave. and 65th expressway)

9/18 VALLEOS TAQUERIA'S 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW for WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CTR..........SACRAMENTO
(1100 O street 95811)

9/19 LayMLow CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER......SMILEYS 50th BIRTHDAY B.B.Q and KING OF THE STREET CAR HOP................STOCKTON
(@Stribley Park on Hazelton)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/25 INSPARATIONS C.C. CARSHOW FUNDRAISER FOR NELSON ALVARADO & FAMILY.................................NEWARK
(35325 Fircrest St. 94560)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..................................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW............................................SAN JOSE
(2910 Aborn Square rd. 95121)

10/9 CARS ON THE GREEN CARSHOW, hosted by BAY BOMBS C.C.......................................ANTIOCH
(Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th St.)
All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous.
Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

10/16 CAR SHOW & BURGUR EATING CONTEST...................................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way suite A 94531)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW..................................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW......................................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/18 3rd ANNUAL CAR WASH for THE RODRIGO RODRIGUEZ SCHOLORSHIP FUND...........................SACRAMENTO
(Hiram Johnson High School, 14Tth ave. and 65th expressway)

9/18 VALLEOS TAQUERIA'S 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW for WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CTR..........SACRAMENTO
(1100 O street 95811)

9/19 LayMLow CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER......SMILEYS 50th BIRTHDAY B.B.Q and KING OF THE STREET CAR HOP................STOCKTON
(@Stribley Park on Hazelton)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/25 INSPARATIONS C.C. CARSHOW FUNDRAISER FOR NELSON ALVARADO & FAMILY.................................NEWARK
(35325 Fircrest St. 94560)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..................................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW............................................SAN JOSE
(2910 Aborn Square rd. 95121)

10/9 CARS ON THE GREEN CARSHOW, hosted by BAY BOMBS C.C.......................................ANTIOCH
(Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th St.)
All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous.
Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

10/16 CAR SHOW & BURGUR EATING CONTEST...................................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way suite A 94531)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 03:47 PM~18462890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

last years Best in Show trophie


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

branden your doing a dam good job my brother by posting the northern cali events with out you woulden be none of us there well should i say as many of us there


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 03:47 PM~18462890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 03:47 PM~18462890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

COME OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE. SACRAMENTO CA. SAT. 9/18

2ND ANNUAL VALLEJOS CAR SHOW FOR THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER DOWNTOWN. SATURDAY SEPT. 18TH 11-4 $10REG. FROM 9-11AM. TROPHIES @ 4PM DRINK SPECIALS. $1.25 STREET TACOS. DJ PLAYING OLDIES AND OLD SCHOOL. 

CONTACT VALLEJOS FOR MORE INFO. 916-498-1744.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

100% of the Proceeds benifit Young Life Youth Orginization!
Young Life doesn't start with a program. It starts with adults who are concerned enough about kids to go to them, on their turf and in their culture, building bridges of authentic friendship. These relationships don't happen overnight — they take time, patience, trust and consistency. 
So Young Life leaders log many hours with kids — where they are, as they are. We listen to their stories and learn what's important to them because we genuinely care about their joys, triumphs, heartaches and setbacks.
We believe in the power of presence. Kids' lives are dramatically impacted when caring adults come alongside them, sharing God's love with them. Because their Young Life leader believes in them, they begin to see that their lives have great worth, meaning and purpose.
This is the first step of a lifelong journey; the choices they make today, based upon God's love for them, will impact future decisions … careers chosen, marriages formed and families raised. All ripples from the time when a Young Life leader took time to reach out and enter their world.
To Learn more about youn life please visit www.younglife.org :biggrin: 

























Some of are 2010 Raffel Prizes Donated By AVS vist them at airbagparts.com


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

PLEASE COME SUPPORT....... THANKS :angel: R.I.P. LIL RODI. :biggrin:
IT'S A CAR WASH IN SACRAMENTO,CA


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

UNTOUCHABLES C.C. NIGHT 
Thursday September 16, 2010 
Downtown Pittsburg off of Railroad Ave in the East Bay 
Free entry and live music 
6pm-8pm 
Come early space is limited


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

October 9 2010








ANTIOCH – BAY BOMBS --> Cars on the Green Show is taking place at the Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th Street, Antioch (across from Golf and Games). Registration fee is $15 with a $10 (min. value) toy; registration time is 8-11am. All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous. Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Just A few more Days Away! Come on Out Riders and support a Great Cause!

















100% of the Proceeds benifit Young Life Youth Orginization!
Young Life doesn't start with a program. It starts with adults who are concerned enough about kids to go to them, on their turf and in their culture, building bridges of authentic friendship. These relationships don't happen overnight — they take time, patience, trust and consistency. 
So Young Life leaders log many hours with kids — where they are, as they are. We listen to their stories and learn what's important to them because we genuinely care about their joys, triumphs, heartaches and setbacks.
We believe in the power of presence. Kids' lives are dramatically impacted when caring adults come alongside them, sharing God's love with them. Because their Young Life leader believes in them, they begin to see that their lives have great worth, meaning and purpose.
This is the first step of a lifelong journey; the choices they make today, based upon God's love for them, will impact future decisions … careers chosen, marriages formed and families raised. All ripples from the time when a Young Life leader took time to reach out and enter their world.
To Learn more about youn life please visit www.younglife.org :biggrin:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

everybody tha can come out please do ......September 25th in Newark .....address is on the flyer .....come out and let's help our boy Nelson and his familia out


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

COME OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE. 

2ND ANNUAL VALLEJOS CAR SHOW FOR THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER DOWNTOWN. SATURDAY SEPT. 18TH 11-4 

$10REG. FROM 9-11AM. TROPHIES FOR MANY CLASSES @ 4PM COME OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE. DRINK SPECIALS. $1.25 STREET TACOS. DJ PLAYING OLDIES AND OLD SCHOOL. 

CONTACT VALLEJOS FOR MORE INFO. 916-498-1744.
[/quote]


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

PLEASE COME SUPPORT....... THANKS :angel: R.I.P. LIL RODI. :biggrin:
IT'S A CAR WASH IN SACRAMENTO,CA


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW..................................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW......................................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/18 3rd ANNUAL CAR WASH for THE RODRIGO RODRIGUEZ SCHOLORSHIP FUND...........................SACRAMENTO
(Hiram Johnson High School, 14Tth ave. and 65th expressway)

9/18 VALLEOS TAQUERIA'S 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW for WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CTR..........SACRAMENTO
(1100 O street 95811)

9/19 LayMLow CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER......SMILEYS 50th BIRTHDAY B.B.Q and KING OF THE STREET CAR HOP................STOCKTON
(@Stribley Park on Hazelton)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/25 INSPARATIONS C.C. CARSHOW FUNDRAISER FOR NELSON ALVARADO & FAMILY.................................NEWARK
(35325 Fircrest St. 94560)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..................................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW............................................SAN JOSE
(2910 Aborn Square rd. 95121)

10/9 CARS ON THE GREEN CARSHOW, hosted by BAY BOMBS C.C.......................................ANTIOCH
(Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th St.)
All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous.
Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

10/16 CAR SHOW & BURGUR EATING CONTEST...................................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way suite A 94531)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab................................................................... Fremont

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW..................................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW......................................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/18 3rd ANNUAL CAR WASH for THE RODRIGO RODRIGUEZ SCHOLORSHIP FUND...........................SACRAMENTO
(Hiram Johnson High School, 14Tth ave. and 65th expressway)

9/18 VALLEOS TAQUERIA'S 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW for WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CTR..........SACRAMENTO
(1100 O street 95811)

9/19 LayMLow CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER......SMILEYS 50th BIRTHDAY B.B.Q and KING OF THE STREET CAR HOP................STOCKTON
(@Stribley Park on Hazelton)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/25 INSPARATIONS C.C. CARSHOW FUNDRAISER FOR NELSON ALVARADO & FAMILY.................................NEWARK
(35325 Fircrest St. 94560)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..................................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW............................................SAN JOSE
(2910 Aborn Square rd. 95121)

10/9 CARS ON THE GREEN CARSHOW, hosted by BAY BOMBS C.C.......................................ANTIOCH
(Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th St.)
All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous.
Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

10/16 CAR SHOW & BURGUR EATING CONTEST...................................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way suite A 94531)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Sep 15 2010, 11:42 PM~18580921
> *9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW..................................................................................FAIR OAKS
> (at Bella Vista High School)
> 
> ...


9/18 3rd ANNUAL CAR WASH for THE RODRIGO RODRIGUEZ SCHOLORSHIP FUND...........................SACRAMENTO
(Hiram Johnson High School, 14Tth ave. and 65th expressway)

THANKS BRO uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW..................................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW......................................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/18 3rd ANNUAL CAR WASH for THE RODRIGO RODRIGUEZ SCHOLORSHIP FUND...........................SACRAMENTO
(Hiram Johnson High School, 14Tth ave. and 65th expressway)

9/18 VALLEOS TAQUERIA'S 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW for WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CTR..........SACRAMENTO
(1100 O street 95811)

9/19 LayMLow CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER......SMILEYS 50th BIRTHDAY B.B.Q and KING OF THE STREET CAR HOP................STOCKTON
(@Stribley Park on Hazelton)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/25 INSPARATIONS C.C. CARSHOW FUNDRAISER FOR NELSON ALVARADO & FAMILY.................................NEWARK
(35325 Fircrest St. 94560)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..................................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/1 DUKES S.C FRIDAY NIGHT OUT AT PIZZA JACKS...........................................SAN JOSE
(1600 Monterey Rd. 7pm till ?whenever? all clubs welcome)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW............................................SAN JOSE
(2910 Aborn Square rd. 95121)

10/9 CARS ON THE GREEN CARSHOW, hosted by BAY BOMBS C.C.......................................ANTIOCH
(Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th St.)
All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous.
Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

10/16 CAR SHOW & BURGUR EATING CONTEST...................................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way suite A 94531)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

100% of the Proceeds benifit Young Life Youth Orginization!
Young Life doesn't start with a program. It starts with adults who are concerned enough about kids to go to them, on their turf and in their culture, building bridges of authentic friendship. These relationships don't happen overnight — they take time, patience, trust and consistency. 
So Young Life leaders log many hours with kids — where they are, as they are. We listen to their stories and learn what's important to them because we genuinely care about their joys, triumphs, heartaches and setbacks.
We believe in the power of presence. Kids' lives are dramatically impacted when caring adults come alongside them, sharing God's love with them. Because their Young Life leader believes in them, they begin to see that their lives have great worth, meaning and purpose.
This is the first step of a lifelong journey; the choices they make today, based upon God's love for them, will impact future decisions … careers chosen, marriages formed and families raised. All ripples from the time when a Young Life leader took time to reach out and enter their world.
To Learn more about youn life please visit www.younglife.org :biggrin: 

























Some of are 2010 Raffel Prizes Donated By AVS vist them at airbagparts.com


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW..................................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW......................................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/18 3rd ANNUAL CAR WASH for THE RODRIGO RODRIGUEZ SCHOLORSHIP FUND...........................SACRAMENTO
(Hiram Johnson High School, 14Tth ave. and 65th expressway)

9/18 VALLEOS TAQUERIA'S 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW for WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CTR..........SACRAMENTO
(1100 O street 95811)

9/19 LayMLow CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER......SMILEYS 50th BIRTHDAY B.B.Q and KING OF THE STREET CAR HOP................STOCKTON
(@Stribley Park on Hazelton)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/25 INSPARATIONS C.C. CARSHOW FUNDRAISER FOR NELSON ALVARADO & FAMILY.................................NEWARK
(35325 Fircrest St. 94560)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..................................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/1 DUKES S.C FRIDAY NIGHT OUT AT PIZZA JACKS...........................................SAN JOSE
(1600 Monterey Rd. 7pm till ?whenever? all clubs welcome)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW............................................SAN JOSE
(2910 Aborn Square rd. 95121)

10/9 CARS ON THE GREEN CARSHOW, hosted by BAY BOMBS C.C.......................................ANTIOCH
(Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th St.)
All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous.
Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

10/16 CAR SHOW & BURGUR EATING CONTEST...................................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way suite A 94531)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/18 2nd ANNUAL YOUNG LIFE CARSHOW..................................................................................FAIR OAKS
(at Bella Vista High School)

9/18 BLVD BOMBS CAR SHOW......................................................................................................SAN JOSE
(@San Jose Flea Market) 

9/18 3rd ANNUAL CAR WASH for THE RODRIGO RODRIGUEZ SCHOLORSHIP FUND...........................SACRAMENTO
(Hiram Johnson High School, 14Tth ave. and 65th expressway)

9/18 VALLEOS TAQUERIA'S 2nd ANNUAL CARSHOW for WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CTR..........SACRAMENTO
(1100 O street 95811)

9/19 LayMLow CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER......SMILEYS 50th BIRTHDAY B.B.Q and KING OF THE STREET CAR HOP................STOCKTON
(@Stribley Park on Hazelton)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/25 INSPARATIONS C.C. CARSHOW FUNDRAISER FOR NELSON ALVARADO & FAMILY.................................NEWARK
(35325 Fircrest St. 94560)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..................................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/1 DUKES S.C FRIDAY NIGHT OUT AT PIZZA JACKS...........................................SAN JOSE
(1600 Monterey Rd. 7pm till ?whenever? all clubs welcome)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW............................................SAN JOSE
(2910 Aborn Square rd. 95121)

10/9 CARS ON THE GREEN CARSHOW, hosted by BAY BOMBS C.C.......................................ANTIOCH
(Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th St.)
All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous.
Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

10/16 CAR SHOW & BURGUR EATING CONTEST...................................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way suite A 94531)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

two more weeks left for the pittsburg thursday nights


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPENING TODAY










COME OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE. SACRAMENTO CA. SAT. 9/18

2ND ANNUAL VALLEJOS CAR SHOW FOR THE WASHINGTON NEIGHBORHOOD CENTER DOWNTOWN. SATURDAY SEPT. 18TH 11-4 $10REG. FROM 9-11AM. TROPHIES FOR MANY CLASSES @ 4PM DRINK SPECIALS. $1.25 STREET TACOS. DJ PLAYING OLDIES AND OLD SCHOOL. 

CONTACT VALLEJOS FOR MORE INFO. 916-498-1744.
[/quote]


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

9/25 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co-MOVIE NIGHT 2010 #3.....................................................................San Jose
(@Capital Drive In-)

9/25 INSPARATIONS C.C. CARSHOW FUNDRAISER FOR NELSON ALVARADO & FAMILY.................................NEWARK
(35325 Fircrest St. 94560)

9/26 6TH Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. SuperShow..................................................................WOODLAND
(2010 Yolo County Fairgrounds)

10/1 DUKES S.C FRIDAY NIGHT OUT AT PIZZA JACKS...........................................SAN JOSE
(1600 Monterey Rd. 7pm till ?whenever? all clubs welcome)

10/2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS AND AZTEC CREATIONS CAR N BIKE SHOW............................................SAN JOSE
(2910 Aborn Square rd. 95121)

10/9 CARS ON THE GREEN CARSHOW, hosted by BAY BOMBS C.C.......................................ANTIOCH
(Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th St.)
All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous.
Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome

10/16 BAYAREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................HAYWARD
(location TBA)

10/16 CAR SHOW & BURGUR EATING CONTEST...................................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way suite A 94531)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ON SUNDAY OCTOBER 3RD THERE WILL BE A CAR SHOW AT THE SMITH CHEVROLET PARKING LOT IN TURLOCK. ALL TYPES OF VEHICLES ARE WELCOMED! $20 ENTRY FEE FOR VEHICLES. THEY WILL BE GIVING OUT TROPHYS. THERE WILL BE VENDORS WITH FOOD AND DRINKS. THIS IS A FUND RAISER EVENT FOR THE TURLOCK YOUTH FOOTBALL TEAM. SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE. ANY MORE INFO HIT UP OSVALDO AT 209-345-5012.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ITS AT THE TURLOCK AUTO PLAZA RIGHT OFF OF HWY 99 ON THE FULKERTH EXIT IF YOU ARE COMING FROM MERCED GET OFF ON FULKERTH AND MAKE A LEFT, IF YOUR COMING FROM MODESTO, GET OFF ON FULKERTH AND MAKE A RIGHT. 

1600 Auto Mall Drive
Turlock CA, 95380

shows starts at 10am please show up early!!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the Pre-registration form, and yes you are reading it right. All pre-registered entries will be entered to win a 37 inch flat screen television. Pre-reg must be post marked by Oct. 11, 2010 to be eligible for the television. :biggrin:


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~209-371-1250~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Oct 1st .....6-12..LAST ONE FOR THE SEASON...ITS GOING DOWN....DJ. REMINISE be there playing those bad ass oldies & Old School funk!!!!!!
So shine those rides up & get ready to have a Good Turn Out~~


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Sep 21 2010, 08:47 PM~18627742
> *ITS AT THE TURLOCK AUTO PLAZA RIGHT OFF OF HWY 99 ON THE FULKERTH EXIT IF YOU ARE COMING FROM MERCED GET OFF ON FULKERTH AND MAKE A LEFT, IF YOUR COMING FROM MODESTO, GET OFF ON FULKERTH AND MAKE A RIGHT.
> 
> 1600 Auto Mall Drive
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

FOR ALL THE OLDIES LOVERS SOULEROS BALL IN SAN JO OCT 9TH.


----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

October 9 2010








ANTIOCH – BAY BOMBS --> Cars on the Green Show is taking place at the Antioch Historical Museum located at 1500 4th Street, Antioch (across from Golf and Games). Registration fee is $15 with a $10 (min. value) toy; registration time is 8-11am. All proceeds benefit the Antioch Historical Society and toys benefit Grannies Anonymous. Car Show is from 10am-4pm and free to the public. Donations are welcome


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## JR1 (May 5, 2003)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

When u gona start on a 2011 list never too early :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Oct 23 2010, 10:36 AM~18887659
> *When u gona start on a 2011 list never too early :biggrin:
> *


i agree get your but started on 211 foll and im not talking about nothing 2 drink neither fool


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Lumpy's Toy Drive


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

EVHS Car & Bike Show


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER...............................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5/13-SEPT....THURSDAY NIGHTS....Downtown Pittsburg Thursday nights will start may 13th- september. There are usually quite a few hot rods and at least 3-4 or more lowrider clubs. Its a slow start at the begining of the summer but picks up quickly. Pittsburg has given a few clubs their own theme night and that's when we try to get all the lowriders out there. We'll keep posted on the club specific nights but every Thursday is also a decent turnout
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Oct 25 2010, 08:35 AM~18901531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What Up Bro :biggrin:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Oct 25 2010, 09:29 PM~18908515
> *What Up Bro :biggrin:
> *


Sup Ant...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Family is all we have in the end we must help we will be there for lifes finest count on kingfish to be there to support baby Hunter, my heart is broken my whole family will pray for you I'm truly sorry for your loss


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders CC is having a car and bike show funraiser to benefit the Lake View middle school all proceds will go to the 8th grade class the show is on November 14th at lake View middle school in watsonville cal. 95076 show is from 10am till 3pm trophys for all catagorys rafels and more.. all clubs welcome old skolls and new skools welcome more info and flyer to come for more info PM me


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER...............................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER.......................................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :rimshot: :boink: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Oct 30 2010, 01:14 AM~18945504
> *11/6 BAYAREA BOSSES & ENCHANTED CREATION 2nd ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE.....................SAN LORENZO
> ( @SAMS BURGURS on HESPARIAN blvd SLZ.)
> 
> ...























:biggrin: :rimshot: :boink: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

WATSONVILLE RIDERS CC fundraiser car and bike show NOVEMBER 14TH at LAKE VIEW MIDDLE school 2350 East lake ave watsonville 95076 from 10am to 330pm free to public $10 per entry.


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Ruiz707 (Oct 30, 2009)

WELL ITS THAT TIME AGAIN FOR GIVING LAST YEAR I TOOK MY SON TO THE DEVOTIONS TOY RUN IN SAC AND HE WAS AMAZED ON HOW ALL THE LOCAL CLUBS PULLED 2 GETHER AND BROUGHT THE JOY OF A NEW TOY TO CHILDREN THAT WERE WITHOUT SO HE AT SIX YEARS OLD SPENT HIS TIME AND MONEY TO ORGANIZE A TOY DRIVE THE DEVOTIONS TOY RUN FOREVER CHANGED HIS LIFE SO I MADE A PROMISE TO HIM THAT THIS YEAR OUR CLUB SOLANOS FINEST WOULD HELP HIM OUT TO BRING MORE TOYS AND JOY TO ALL THE CHILDREN WHO CANT AFFORD TOYS SO I INVITE AL SOLO AND LOCAL CLUBS TO JOIN US DEC 11 IN DIXON CA FOR A SHORT CRUISE AND A BBQ WEATHER PERMITTING WE WILL MEET IN WALMART PARKING LOT AT 10 AND CRUISE AROUND ARE SMALL TOWN TO SHOW ALL HOW GIVING US LOWRIDERS CAN BE IT WILL END AT AT ARE LOCAL PARK WERE WE WILL SERVE FOOD AND DRINKS SO I HOPE U CAN COME AND SUPPORT ARE CAUSE THIS IS ARE FIRST RUN AND WE WOULD LOVE THE SUPPORT CALL 7072071596


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..........................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/13 LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TURKEY & CANNED FOOD DRIVE......................................................TRACY
(@RAS OIL & LUBE, 2360 East ST. 95376)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER.......................................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..........................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/13 LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TURKEY & CANNED FOOD DRIVE......................................................TRACY
(@RAS OIL & LUBE, 2360 East ST. 95376. 10am to 4pm)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER.......................................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10

11/28 SINFUL PLEASURES CC & BACKROADS CUSTOMS CYCLES TOY DRIVE......................................TRACY
(2446 Toste rd.95377)

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..........................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/13 LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TURKEY & CANNED FOOD DRIVE......................................................TRACY
(@RAS OIL & LUBE, 2360 East ST. 95376. 10am to 4pm)

11/13 LAYMLOW SEASON ENDING KICK IT & HOP..........................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(JACK FARRELL PARK, 2277 University Ave 94303. 11am till ?)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER.......................................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/20 ENDLESS KNIGHTS 15th ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE............................................................MODESTO
(1pm-4pm, Location TBA)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10

11/28 SINFUL PLEASURES CC & BACKROADS CUSTOMS CYCLES TOY DRIVE......................................TRACY
(2446 Toste rd.95377)

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..........................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/13 LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TURKEY & CANNED FOOD DRIVE......................................................TRACY
(@RAS OIL & LUBE, 2360 East ST. 95376. 10am to 4pm)

11/13 LAYMLOW SEASON ENDING KICK IT & HOP..........................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(JACK FARRELL PARK, 2277 University Ave 94303. 11am till ?)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER.......................................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/20 ENDLESS KNIGHTS 15th ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE............................................................MODESTO
(1pm-4pm, Location TBA)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10

11/28 SINFUL PLEASURES CC & BACKROADS CUSTOMS CYCLES TOY DRIVE......................................TRACY
(2446 Toste rd.95377)

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 10 2010, 10:41 PM~19040207
> *11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..........................................................LATHROP
> (1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/13CROWN OF LIFE CAR&BIKE MINISTIES TURKEY DRIVE..........................................................LATHROP
(1919 E.Louise [email protected] the steel workers parking lot)

11/13 LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TURKEY & CANNED FOOD DRIVE......................................................TRACY
(@RAS OIL & LUBE, 2360 East ST. 95376. 10am to 4pm)

11/13 LAYMLOW SEASON ENDING KICK IT & HOP..........................................................EAST PALO ALTO
(JACK FARRELL PARK, 2508 Fordham St 94303. 11am till ?)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER.......................................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/20 ENDLESS KNIGHTS 15th ANNUAL TURKEY DRIVE............................................................MODESTO
(1pm-4pm, Location TBA)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10)

11/27 TOYDRIVE AND CAR SHOW hstd by THROTTLE QUEENS C.C...................................CITRUS HEIGHTS
(@Shakers Pub, free admis. with toy and LIVE music.)

12/4 IMPALAS YUBA CITY Cptr. TOY DRIVE .............................................................................YUBA CITY 
***********(NEED MORE INFO PLEASE)************

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/5 SINFUL PLEASURES CC & BACKROADS CUSTOMS CYCLES TOY DRIVE......................................TRACY
(2446 Toste rd.95377)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER.......................................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/20 ENDLESS KNOGHTS 15th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............................................................MODESTO
(1pm-4pm, Location TBA)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10)

11/27 TOYDRIVE AND CAR SHOW hstd by THROTTLE QUEENS C.C...................................CITRUS HEIGHTS
(@Shakers Pub, free admis. with toy and LIVE music.)

12/4 IMPALAS YUBA CITY Cptr. TOY DRIVE .............................................................................YUBA CITY 
(Sam Brennan Park. 806 Gray ave. next to KMART. 11am-4pm)

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/5 SINFUL PLEASURES CC & BACKROADS CUSTOMS CYCLES TOY DRIVE......................................TRACY
(2446 Toste rd.95377)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS FERNANDEZ_@Nov 14 2010, 03:05 PM~19066349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

nor cal layitlow members in japan for lowrider show  show is on 11/21/10
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=569032&st=0


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 14 2010, 02:15 PM~19066076
> *11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
> (3300 QUIMBY RD.)
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER.......................................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/20 ENDLESS KNOGHTS 15th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............................................................MODESTO
(1pm-4pm, Location TBA)

11/20 LOW VINTAGE 9th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................................................HAYWARD
(26231 Mission Blvd.94544. in KMART PARKING LOT. from 10am to 3pm)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10)

11/27 TOYDRIVE AND CAR SHOW hstd by THROTTLE QUEENS C.C...................................CITRUS HEIGHTS
(@Shakers Pub, free admis. with toy and LIVE music.)

12/4 IMPALAS YUBA CITY Cptr. TOY DRIVE .............................................................................YUBA CITY 
(Sam Brennan Park. 806 Gray ave. next to KMART. 11am-4pm)

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/5 SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. & BACKROADS CUSTOM CYCLES 1st ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..................TRACY
(2446 Toste rd.95377)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Its only a week away. PLZ SPREAD THE WORD AND HELP FAMILIES AND KIDS IN NEED. 

THANK YOU
LOW VINTAGE FAMILY


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
(3300 QUIMBY RD.)

11/14 WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C CAR & BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISER.......................................WATSONVILLE
(@LAKE VIEW HIGH SCHOOL 95076, proceeds go to the 8th grade class)

11/20 ENDLESS KNOGHTS 15th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE............................................................MODESTO
(1pm-4pm, Location TBA)

11/20 LOW VINTAGE 9th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE........................................................................HAYWARD
(26231 Mission Blvd.94544. in KMART PARKING LOT. from 10am to 3pm)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10)

11/27 TOYDRIVE AND CAR SHOW hstd by THROTTLE QUEENS C.C...................................CITRUS HEIGHTS
(@Shakers Pub, free admis. with toy and LIVE music.)

12/4 IMPALAS YUBA CITY Cptr. TOY DRIVE .............................................................................YUBA CITY 
(Sam Brennan Park. 806 Gray ave. next to KMART. 11am-4pm)

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/5 SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. & BACKROADS CUSTOM CYCLES 1st ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..................TRACY
(2446 Toste rd.95377)

12/5 DEVOTION C&T CLUB ANNUAL TOY RUN..................................................................SACRAMENTO
(meeting up at the Pyramit building at 8:30...more info call(916)821-9502....)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10)

11/27 TOYDRIVE AND CAR SHOW hstd by THROTTLE QUEENS C.C...................................CITRUS HEIGHTS
(@Shakers Pub, free admis. with toy and LIVE music.)

12/4 IMPALAS YUBA CITY Cptr. TOY DRIVE .............................................................................YUBA CITY 
(Sam Brennan Park. 806 Gray ave. next to KMART. 11am-4pm)

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/5 SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. & BACKROADS CUSTOM CYCLES 1st ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..................TRACY
(2446 Toste rd.95377)

12/5 DEVOTION C&T CLUB ANNUAL TOY RUN..................................................................SACRAMENTO
(meeting up at the Pyramit building at 8:30...more info call(916)821-9502....)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab........................................................................ Fremont
(36761 Freemont blvd.)also fundraiser for baby Hunter J. Yapp 8/11/10 to 10/18/10)

11/27 TOYDRIVE AND CAR SHOW hstd by THROTTLE QUEENS C.C...................................CITRUS HEIGHTS
(@Shakers Pub, free admis. with toy and LIVE music.)

12/4 IMPALAS YUBA CITY Cptr. TOY DRIVE .............................................................................YUBA CITY 
(Sam Brennan Park. 806 Gray ave. next to KMART. 11am-4pm)

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/4 VEIJITOS & USO 8th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..........................................................................SAN JOSE
(Family Life Christian Church 801 Hellyer Ave 95111)

12/5 SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. & BACKROADS CUSTOM CYCLES 1st ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..................TRACY
(2446 Toste rd.95377)

12/5 DEVOTION C&T CLUB ANNUAL TOY RUN..................................................................SACRAMENTO
(meeting up at the Pyramit building at 8:30...more info call(916)821-9502....)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 22 2010, 07:24 PM~19136626
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Flyer came out nice! :worship:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 27 2010, 12:14 AM~19173468
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

VIEJITOS & USO CAR CLUB 8th ANNUAL TOY 
Saturday dec 4th, 2010


Family Life Christian Church
801 Hellyer Ave
San Jose, CA 95111

rain or shine


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

12/4 IMPALAS YUBA CITY Cptr. TOY DRIVE .............................................................................YUBA CITY 
(Sam Brennan Park. 806 Gray ave. next to KMART. 11am-4pm)

12/4 THE UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE C.C. 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...........................................PITTSBURG
(2921 Harbor st. 94565)

12/4 VEIJITOS & USO 8th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..........................................................................SAN JOSE
(Family Life Christian Church 801 Hellyer Ave 95111)

12/5 SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. & BACKROADS CUSTOM CYCLES 1st ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..................TRACY
(2446 Toste rd.95377)

12/5 DEVOTION C&T CLUB ANNUAL TOY RUN..................................................................SACRAMENTO
(meeting up at the Pyramit building at 8:30...more info call(916)821-9502....)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/11/2010 Frisco Finest Toy Drive ..........................................................................SAN FRANCISCO

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

T T T


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 28 2010, 04:19 PM~19183521
> *12/4 IMPALAS YUBA CITY Cptr. TOY DRIVE  .............................................................................YUBA CITY
> (Sam Brennan Park.  806 Gray ave. next to KMART. 11am-4pm)
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:  T T T !


----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

No CHARGE FOR WALK IN


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 21 2010, 05:59 PM~19126536
> *12/4 IMPALAS YUBA CITY Cptr. TOY DRIVE  .............................................................................YUBA CITY
> (Sam Brennan Park.  806 Gray ave. next to KMART. 11am-4pm)
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 14 2010, 07:45 PM~19068556
> *11/14 EVERGREEN VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL CAR & BIKE SHOW...................................................SAN JOSE
> (3300 QUIMBY RD.)
> 
> ...


12/11/2010 Frisco Finest Toy Drive as well ..................San Francisco


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TOY DRIVE HOSTED BY KMEL

Sunday December 19, 2010 
2PM- 6PM
Precita Center --- 
534 Precita Street - San Francisco, CA

NO ENTRY FEE JUST SHOW YOUR SUPPORT BY DONATING A TOY TO A CHILD IN NEED


INSPIRATIONS will be in the house.

All car clubs and solo riders welcome


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/11/2010 Frisco Finest Toy Drive ..........................................................................SAN FRANCISCO

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/11/2010 Frisco Finest Toy Drive ..........................................................................SAN FRANCISCO

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=567500&st=20




:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Dec 7 2010, 05:52 PM~19266928
> *12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
> (5891 Lone Tree way. 94531.  rain date 12/18)
> 
> ...


12/11/2010 Sangre Latina C.C. Toy Drive
Ricos Pizza 1420 E Hatch Rd. Modesto Ca. 95351 10am -4pm(it's across the street from Home Depot)

12/11/2010 Frisco Finest C.C. Toy Drive
1300 3rd St. @ Mission Bay San Francisco Ca, ( Next to the Giants Ball Park)


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Dec 10 2010, 12:10 AM~19290494
> *12/11/2010 Sangre Latina C.C. Toy Drive
> Ricos Pizza 1420 E Hatch Rd. Modesto Ca. 95351 10am -4pm(it's across the street from Home Depot)
> 
> ...



12/19/2010 Inpirations C.C and Wanted Bike Club and Thizz Latin Records Toy Drive and Concert
534 Precita Ave. San Francisco CA 94110


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
(5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)

12/11 CHEVITOS 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE..............................................................................SAN JOSE
(@New Harvest Christian Fellowship Church 1362 Ridder Park dr.)

12/11 SOLANOS FINEST TOY DRIVE & CRUISE...............................................................................DIXON
meeting up @Walmart Parking Lot at 10. info call (707)207-1596

12/11 FRISCO FINEST C.C. TOY DRIVE............................................................SAN FRANCISCO
(1300 3rd St. @ Mission Bay, S.F. Next to the Giants Ball Park)

12/11 SANGRE LATINA C.C. TOY DRIVE.......................................................MODESTO
(Ricos Pizza 1420 E Hatch Rd. 10am -4pm.It's across the street from Home Depot)

12/19 INSPIRATIONS C.C./WANTED BIKE CLUB/THIZZ LATIN RECORDS TOY DRIVE AND CONCERT............SAN FRANCISCO
(534 Precita Ave S.F.,94110)

12/31 NEW YEARS EVE GANGSTAS BALL DINNER&DANCE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(CET Banquet Hall, 701 Vine st.) http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=567500&st=20


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 10 2010, 11:37 AM~19293448
> *12/11 MIDNIGHTERS C.C. & LUMPYS DINER TOY DRIVE...............................................................ANTIOCH
> (5891 Lone Tree way. 94531. rain date 12/18)
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: So many toy-drive tomorrow don't even know who to choose from all of these clubs :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

>


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

MIGHT AS WELL POST THAT PARADE ON DA 1ST IN STOCKTON ON HERE HOMIE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

to everyone out ther whom participated in all the events making 2010 a great season. hats off to all, hope yall ready for 2011 because the list is already started. save it to your topics so you can stay up to date on all the events. Lets make 2011 another season to remember :thumbsup: 

CHECK OUT THE NEW TOPIC FOR 2011
NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2011


----------

